# Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima



## danir (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle der unteren Preisklasse.
Mittlerweile hat sich die Auswahl auf diese beiden Rollen beschränkt und ich wollte nun einmal fragen, welche ihr davon besser findet und warum.
Zielfische sind Barsch und Hecht bei einer Belastung von 1-2 Angelgängen die Woche.

Gruß


----------



## Angel-Flo (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Hi,

also ich habe zur Zeit die 300xE leider ist mir die Rückstellbremse kaputt gegangen, deswegen kann ich noch nicht soviel dazu sagen, hatte eine 0,12 geflecht und auf der Ersatz ne 0,30 Mono, bei der Mono hat alles sehr gut geklappt bei der geflecht eig auch so lange bis des Teil kaputt gegangen ist. 

Ich habe mir auch überlegt die Ecusima zu holen, mal sehn, vllt. kann der Verkäufer übermorgen was sagen.


----------



## danir (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Hi,

würdest du die Mitchell weiterempfehlen? Ist sie aufgrund unsachgemäßer Handlung oder bei normalen Gebrauch kaputt gegangen? Und bekommt man bei geflochtenen Schnüren wirklich oft Perücken?

Gruß


----------



## Chief Justice (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Ich fische die Ecusima jetzt ca. seit nem halben Jahr und bin hellauf begeistert. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie mit "teuren" Rollen gefischt habe (und auch ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe wie man >80€ für ne Angelrolle ausgeben kann), aber ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wirst du in dieser Klasse nicht bekommen. Die Rolle wird bei mir in Verbindung mit einer Shimano Forcemaster Spinning (2,40 m, WG 5-25gr.) zum leichten Spinnfischen auf Barsche und Forellen eingesetzt. Als Schnur kommt Power-Pro 5 lbs. in gelb zum Einsatz. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit Schnurverwicklungen oder Perrücken.

Deshalb von mir: ganz klare Kaufempfehlung!

Grüße.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Die Ecusima ist selbst für das wenige Geld schon eine ganz andere Klasse. Im Vergleich muss man von Daiwa schon eine einfache Caldia bemühen, der als äquiv. US-Modelle manchmal sogar die Umlaufhemmung fehlt. Und Shimano müßte wenigstens mit einer Technium gegen antreten, sofern die aktuell wieder eine Umlaufhemmung drin haben ... 

Zwar sind die 3 Hauptteile im Gegensatz zu den Metallschwestern von Ryobi/Spro aus Kunststoff, aber die sonstigen Funktionsteile sind weitgehend gleich.

D.h., man erhält neben einem ordenlichen Getriebeblock mit stabiler Excenterverlegung in einem für normales ausreichend festen Gehäuse, eine gute Schnurwicklung, einen Rotor mit Airbail, guten großen Schnurlaufröllchen, eine Umlaufhemmung bei offenem Bügel und einer sehr guten Bremse. Zudem noch ne TiN-Kante an der Hauptspule, und zwei schöne schwarze+leichte Kunststoffersatzspulen - ideale Monofil+Grundangelspulen. 
Die Spro Passion ist ein anders ausgestattetes Schwestermodell.

Was kommt da vergleichbares denn alles nicht mehr mit, bei einem Preis von unter 30 EURonen ?


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Ecusima ist selbst für das wenige Geld schon eine ganz andere Klasse. Im Vergleich muss man von Daiwa schon eine einfache Caldia bemühen,




Mal wieder ein echter Angeldet, warum immer diese Vergleiche? Die Caldia boxt meiner Ansicht locker eine Klasse über der Ecusima und auch den restlichen ARC´s . Den Job der Ecusima erledigt eine "normale" Exeler ebenfalls locker. (aber teurer)

Preis/Leistung paßt meiner Ansicht bei der Ecusima recht gut da macht man für das Geld nichts falsch mit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Slotti schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein echter Angeldet, warum immer diese Vergleiche? Die Caldia boxt meiner Ansicht locker eine Klasse über der Ecusima und auch den restlichen ARC´s .


Hast Du Ecusima, hast Du Ahnung? 
Die Caldia hat einen Kunststoffrotor, und viel Spiel im Bügel, die Schrauben keinen Anschlag. Außerdem haben viele "Clones"  keine Umlaufhemmung, und das ganze Ding ist ziemlich klobig, einfach keine im feinen Stil gebaute Rolle.
Aber vlt. richtig für Grobmotoriker.   immerhin die unterste bauchbare Riege von Daiwa ...
Jedenfalls im Vergleich zu Applause/Blue Arc einfach nicht dieselbe Leistungsklasse #d, nichtmal vom Getriebe her, beide schmiermäßig aufgepeppt, haben wieder einen merklichen Abstand.
Einzig die Bremse der Caldia ist sehr gut - aber sonst herausragend?



Slotti schrieb:


> Den Job der Ecusima erledigt eine "normale" Exeler ebenfalls locker. (aber teurer)


Tut sie eben nicht, weil das ein maroder Klapperkasten ist, wie alles der niederwertigen von Daiwa. Mal eine Sweepfire E für 29,95 EUR aufgemacht?
Und Exceler mit offenem Rücklaufsperrenlager, einige Flutluken und ein derart beschissen verarbeiteter Rotor, und die Pinion-Gear Schraube mit gerade 3 Gewindegängen drauf, das ist nicht von Dauer. Da nützt auch der eine nette Hardbody-Z Fuss nichts.
Über den Wettkampf zwischen Daiwa und Shimano, in den unteren Segmenten die billgsten = schlechtesten = mit größter Heimtücke mit miesen Fallen ausgestatteten Rollen zu bauen, könnte ich jetzt seitenweise schreiben, das ist einfach nur Verarschung und eine Frechheit. #q



Slotti schrieb:


> Preis/Leistung paßt meiner Ansicht bei der Ecusima recht gut da macht man für das Geld nichts falsch mit.


Da sind wir uns immerhin einig.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Det ich weiß nicht wie Du immer auf solche Vergleiche kommst, das ist nicht mehr feierlich...

Die Ecusima ist eine feine Rolle für ihr Geld, aber eine Caldia oder Technium ist eine andere Liga, da spielen Deine heißgeliebten Red Arcs und Clone mM nicht in den Tops mit und die Ecusima ist da definitiv nicht dabei, die spielt eher in der Verbandsliga 

Ich brauche keine Rolle die nach dem Kauf auch noch Wartung benötigt, zumindest erwarte ich das für ~80€, sauberer Lauf ist was anderes und der der das Getriebe der Arc gefräßt hat muß nen gewaltigen Silberblick haben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Hast Du eine Ecusima? Kennst Du Rolle?

Hör bloß auf mit deinem Red-Arc Gelaber, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut mehr. :g
Hat mit Ecusima intern nicht viel zu tun.

Einfach nur 5*SpaMM0r ... |rolleyes

und @TE

Die Mitchel 300 Reihe - der Counterpart, ist dagegen einfach nicht in derselben Ausreifungs- und Robustheitsklasse.
Wenn man viel fürs wenige Geld und dauerhaftes haben will, dann ist die Ecusima absolut top!


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Haben nein, getestet ja, sogar über einen längeren Zeitraum, ich habe ja gesagt das es für das Budget eine gute Rolle ist aber Dein Vergleich Ecusima/Caldia/Technium ist doch etwas weit entfernt von der Realität


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Caldia hat einen Kunststoffrotor



Excuse moi, aber den haben die meisten Rollen, Vollmetallrotor ist auch für die meiste Spinnangelei ziemlich überflüssig.
Das macht die Rolle doch nicht schlechter, es sei denn zum Wels oder Dorschangeln.

Shimano könnte auch schon mit der Exage FA antreten (die hat sogar Excenter-Verlegung ). 

P.S
Hast Du eine Ecxeller? Kennst Du Rolle?



> Tut sie eben nicht, weil das ein maroder Klapperkasten ist, wie alles der niederwertigen von Daiwa. Mal eine Sweepfire E für 29,95 EUR aufgemacht?



|rolleyes Jaja, das hab ich auch schonmal so in der Art gehört, da werden Shimano Zinkgetriebe bewertet, weil du schonmal ne Alivio aufgemacht hast. Wenn die Sweep so ein Mist ist (glaube ich ohne Weiteres), wieso hast du sie dann eigentl. gekauft? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Haben nein, getestet ja, sogar über einen längeren Zeitraum, ich habe ja gesagt das es für das Budget eine gute Rolle ist aber Dein Vergleich Ecusima/Caldia/Technium ist doch etwas weit entfernt von der Realität


Hast Du die 3 mal im Vergleich gekurbelt?
Und benutzt? Weiß Du wie betriebsicher die Ecusiman funktioniert?
Keine Bügelumklapper, handlich, gerade eine echte 3000er herausragend schlank und stark?
Die Bremsen stehen über die Zeit stabil, die Rolle kann für eine Kunststoffrolle richtig viel Zug ab ...

Der Vergleich soll einfach nur zeigen, dass man sehr viel Rolle bekommt, und im Vergleich zu der von anderen Herstellern höheren Preisliga recht gut "anstinken" kann. 
Und das kann doch eigentlich jeder geneigte Käufer und Interessent gut verstehen, sucht ja gerae nachzuvollziehn, was ist wirklich wie gut und lohnend. 

Die üblichen Autoverkleiche mit Mercedes und Trabant usw. passen nun überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Excuse moi, aber den haben die meisten Rollen, Vollmetallrotor ist auch für die meiste Spinnangelei ziemlich überflüssig.
> Das macht die Rolle doch nicht schlechter, es sei denn zum Wels oder Dorschangeln.


Stimmt und stimmt nicht, eben wenn mal viel Last über eine kleine Spinnrolle handeln will.
Im normalen Bereich bis 5kg Zuglast geht das auch mit Kunststoffrotoren - darüber aber NICHT. Und wenn ich eben eine 8kg Rolle haben will - dann braucht es einen stabilen Metallrotor. Und selbst da gibts Metallrotorrollen, die fliegen auseinander, wo die Ryobis und Derivate nun richtig punkten können.
Heißt im Ergebnis nicht mehr und nicht weniger, als:
Dass man z.B. mit einer recht kleinen Applause 3000 (300g Rolle) und einer normalen heutigen Spinnschnur von 10-12kg auch unter widrigen Umständen einen 2m Waller ausdrillen kann. So hier öfter im AB berichtet und vermerkt. Und ich habe 10kg Last auf die Rollen gehängt, und die mucken nichtmal.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Shimano könnte auch schon mit der Exage FA antreten (die hat sogar Excenter-Verlegung ).


hat Excenter -- aber sonst nix. Deswegen einfach weit darunter.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hast Du eine Ecxeller? Kennst Du Rolle?


Ja, sogar voll zerlegt, anlysiert (und als schwächlich) getestet, gibts sogar ein Thread im AB.
Das ist entscheidend, nicht nur mal ne Stunde kurbeln.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Du wirfst also vor, daß man sich ein Urteil erlaubt über Tackle daß man eventuell noch garnicht gefischt hat? Interessant.


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du Ecusima ?



Ich persönlich fische keine habe aber eine in 3000er Größe und 1000er Größe für meinen Onkel bestellt und der hat die beiden jetzt seit ca 9 Monaten im Einsatz, ich habe die Rollen zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder in der Hand und bin denke ich schon in der Lage mir ein Bild darüber zu machen. Für das Geld eine feine Rolle aber dem Vergleich mit der *Caldia-X* von der ich rede, kann sie bei weitem nicht standhalten, wie gesagt selbst die Exeler würde ich persönlich vorziehen. Gibts aber alles nicht für ~€40,- von daher ist das auch eher Offtopic und die Ecusima in dem Preisbereich meiner Meinung die beste Wahl.
Deine zum Teil haarsträubenden Vergleiche haben immer ein wenig was von Schaixxe als Gold verkaufen.... sorry



AngelDet schrieb:


> hast Du Ahnung?



vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, darfst du gerne für mich übernehmen...


Gegenfrage: Hast du Caldia? Hast du Ahnung?

Ich glaube im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich eine 3000er Caldia-X ein gutes 3/4 Jahr gefischt und weiß was die Rolle kann und wie sie läuft....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Slotti schrieb:


> wie gesagt selbst die Exeler würde ich persönlich vorziehen.


Jetzt hab ich Dich!  *Persönlich* würde ich die Ecusima klar vorziehen, weil sie einfach besser garbeitet ist, und handlicher und betriebsicherer läuft.

Daher schließe ich auf eine gewisse Rollen-Geschmacksverirrung, aber da kommt man eh nicht auf einen Nenner ... :q 

Gibt ja auch Leute, die fischen schick aussehende Glamourrollen, die innen drin praktisch nur Placebo sind ... 

Was sollen diese *persönlichen* Aussagen also nützen, außer rumzustänkern?


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> hat Excenter -- aber sonst nix. Deswegen einfach weit darunter.



Hast du die Rolle auch schon "analysiert"? 

Also zumindest ist sie günstig, leicht, läuft sehr sanft und hat ne 1a Schnurverlegung mit dünnem Geflecht. Deswegen ebenbürtig.

Die Robustheit, die du von Angelrollen verlangst ist für 99% der Spinnangler einfach überhaupt nicht gefordert.



> Gibt ja auch Leute, die fischen schick aussehende Glamourrollen, die innen drin praktisch nur Placebo sind ...


Du meinst sicher Quantums, stimmt's?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Ja, hab ich sogar, die Exage.

Und Du outest Dich gerade mit mangelnder Ahnung oder ungenauer Analyse:


> Also zumindest ist sie günstig, leicht, läuft sehr sanft und hat ne 1a Schnurverlegung mit dünnem Geflecht. Deswegen ebenbürtig.
> 
> Die Robustheit, die du von Angelrollen verlangst ist für 99% der Spinnangler einfach überhaupt nicht gefordert.



Denn Bügelumklappsicherung, sichere und standfeste Bremse, Grifffreundlich, leicht und schlank gebaut, möglichst verbiegefest,  E-Spulen, ....
Und haltbar sollen die Rollen eben auch sein ...

Das tut 99% der Spinfischer aber schon interessieren. :m


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was sollen diese *persönlichen* Aussagen also nützen, außer rumzustänkern?



weil ich , im Gegensatz zu dir versuche keine anmaßenden Postings zu verfassen, ist mir aber auch wurscht, kannst dich wieder hinlegen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Fakt ist ja nun mal auch dass man bei Daiwa und Shimano für jedes zusätzliche Feature extra bezahlt und die brauchbaren Rollen dann erst ab Technium und Caldia beginnen.
Ryobi hat diese Details schon für weniger Geld verfügbar.
Das rechtfertigt den Vergleich doch wohl.:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du die 3 mal im Vergleich gekurbelt?
> Und benutzt? Weiß Du wie betriebsicher die Ecusiman funktioniert?
> Keine Bügelumklapper, handlich, gerade eine echte 3000er herausragend schlank und stark?
> Die Bremsen stehen über die Zeit stabil, die Rolle kann für eine Kunststoffrolle richtig viel Zug ab ...



Erster Fehler, Probekurbeln ist so aussagefähig wie ein Blick in die Kristallkugel. 

Ja ich kan einen Vergleich zeihen, Kumpel fischt Caldia und Technium und mein Kousen hat die Ecusima und ich habe die öfter in der Hand beim gemeinsamen Angeln und sorry aber da ist ein großer Unterschied. 

Der Bügel ist mir beim werfen nie umgeklappt, auch wen es das Problem der Technium war/immer noch sein kann.

Die Bremsen laufen bei allen 3er gut und am besten laufen die der Daiwa und Shimi an, ruckeln nicht anlaufen. bzw ruckeln gar nicht...

Was die Rolle an Zug ab kan oder nicht abkan vermag ich nicht zu sagen da ich mit den Rollen nur Köllner Fische gedrillt habe, war kein Harzer Hecht dabei, sorry 

Noch was: wen man nicht weiter argumentieren kan, sollte man vermeiden pers zu werden, ist durchaus als Schwäche zu werten


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Fakt ist ja nun mal auch dass man bei Daiwa und Shimano für jedes zusätzliche Feature extra bezahlt und die brauchbaren Rollen dann erst ab Technium und Caldia beginnen.
> Ryobi hat diese Details schon für weniger Geld verfügbar.
> Das rechtfertigt den Vergleich doch wohl.:q



Das ist doch auf den Punkt gebracht! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Noch was: wen man nicht weiter argumentieren kan, sollte man vermeiden pers zu werden, ist durchaus als Schwäche zu werten


Dann fass Dir mal zuallerest ganz kräftig an die Nase! |clown:


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann fass Dir mal zuallerest ganz kräftig an die Nase! |clown:



Jop, wen es den soweit ist mache ich das auch. Das Thema ist für mich mit dem zitierten Posting gestorben.


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

das die ARC´s und Clones sind doch Lizensnachbauten alter Daiwarollen oder? 

Wenn die so super waren frage ich mich warum Daiwa die nicht mehr selbst baut?


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Wenn Daiwa draufstehen würde dann würde die Rolle `n Hunni mehr kosten.
Siehe Posting oben.
Der Name kostet mehr Geld bei gleicher Ausstattung.:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dass man z.B. mit einer recht kleinen Applause 3000 (300g Rolle) und einer normalen heutigen Spinnschnur von 10-12kg auch unter widrigen Umständen einen 2m Waller ausdrillen kann. So hier öfter im AB berichtet und vermerkt.



Wenn man dir sowas als Shimano Por Argument geliefert hat, war es immer Zufall, Glück oder Nix-aussagend. Nun nutzt du diese doch so schwachsinnigen Argumente selber....



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und ich habe 10kg Last auf die Rollen gehängt, und die mucken nichtmal.



An deiner Wandhalterung?:vik:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann fass Dir mal zuallerest ganz kräftig an die Nase! |clown:



#d

Die Ecuisma ist keine schlechte Rolle für das Geld und um einiges robuster und sauberer laufend als die Mitchell. Jedoch ist ein vergleich zur Technium und Caldia einfach nur schwachsinning, da andere Liga. Glaube du kannst die Unterschiede garnicht erkennen....|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Slotti schrieb:


> das die ARC´s und Clones sind doch Lizensnachbauten alter Daiwarollen oder?
> 
> Wenn die so super waren frage ich mich warum Daiwa die nicht mehr selbst baut?



Nein, sind die nicht.

Sondern günstige markgerechte Weiterentwicklungen aus der Linie der sehr teueren Ryobi Micro und der Daiwa-Kooperation.
Als Daiwa eigene Wege gehen wollte bzw. sich die Zusammenarbeit verflüchtigt hatte. Vorher hat Ryobi die kleinen toppen Stücke für die gebaut , und war praktisch nicht mehr zu sehen. Eher also anders herum ...

Die Daiwa Laguna wurde als Spro Melissa verkauft, und von den Spro Händlern sehr gehypt. War sozusagen das Vormodell der Exceler, wobei daran noch mehr eingespart wurde. Die hat sich aber am Markt nicht gehalten, und das sagt eigentlich schon viel aus, wenn der König Kunde in Menge entscheidet.

Die Ryobi Applause ist ähnlich zur Daiwa Capricorn - aber nur das innere Getriebegehäuse.
Der Rotor mit Bügel wurde extrem verbessert, vor allem als REAL zugfest gegen Geflechte. Das macht die Konstruktion fast einzigartig, sieht auch ein bischen wie mit viel Muckies aus, wie man am Schnurlaufröllchenhalter ja gut sieht. Die Rolle hatte, bevor sie hier in DE/EU auf den Markt kam, schon einige Modelle durchlaufen. Die kamen hier nicht her.
Erst mit den Clones der Applause und Zauber von Spro hat sich überhaupt die Bekanntheit ergeben.

Vom Design her haben die ganz klar die damals aktuellen Top-Shimanos kopiert, angefangen mit dem Outfit der Stella SBL für die Applause, mit der Twinpower-F beim Outfit der Zauber, und dem konstruktiven Aufbau des Innenleben der Stella AR in der Zauber. Die Größendimensionen und viele Teile sind so gleich, dass man die Rollen verwechseln kann, wie schon öfter passiert. 
Das man mit einigen materialmäßigen Einsparungen aber schnell die Rolle versaut, das ist weithin bekannt, und hat mit den billig-verkauften RedArcs u.a. ein unrühmliche Dimension erreicht. Bei hartem Einsatz fällt es eben auf.

Die Weiterentwicklung der Zauber ist aber auch am Markt, die Ryobi Excia MX, und in kleineren Versionen als Vexter. Mit einer excellenten Dünngeflechtschnurverlegung durch einen schnellen WS. 
Und viele neue abgeleitete Modelle in Übersee sind auch schon aufgetaucht ... also nicht gerade ein alter oder abgestorbener Ast.


----------



## Chief Justice (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Ich mein, was ihr hier so alles diskutiert und schreibt ist ja recht und schön, aber hat mit der Frage des TE stellenweise leider mal überhaupt gar nix mehr zu tun und wird ihm sicher so ca. null weiterhelfen...

*Just my 5 Cents*

Grüße.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Chief Justice schrieb:


> Ich fische die Ecusima jetzt ca. seit nem halben Jahr und bin hellauf begeistert. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich noch nie mit "teuren" Rollen gefischt habe ..., aber *ein besseres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis* wirst du in dieser Klasse nicht bekommen.


Du hattest Doch auch schon das essentielle gesagt. 

Da geht`s dann nur noch um Details und Beweggründe ...

An der Erfahrung und Einsicht, dass (einige) teurere Rollen schon das ein oder andere mehr bieten, sei es auch vollkommen unproportional zum Preis, daran wirst Du, wie auch ich, nicht vorbei kommen. :m


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Chief Justice schrieb:


> Ich mein, was ihr hier so alles diskutiert und schreibt ist ja recht und schön, aber hat mit der Frage des TE stellenweise leider mal überhaupt gar nix mehr zu tun und wird ihm sicher so ca. null weiterhelfen...
> 
> *Just my 5 Cents*
> 
> Grüße.





Chief Justice schrieb:


> Ich fische die Ecusima jetzt ca. seit nem halben Jahr und bin hellauf begeistert.
> Deshalb von mir: ganz klare Kaufempfehlung!





Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Ecusima ist eine feine Rolle für ihr Geld,





Slotti schrieb:


> von daher ist das auch eher Offtopic und die Ecusima in dem Preisbereich meiner Meinung die beste Wahl.






Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Die Ecuisma ist keine schlechte Rolle für das Geld und um einiges robuster und sauberer laufend als die Mitchell.



#c#c#c#c#c


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Nicht schon wieder......können wir uns diese Diskussion nicht einfach sparen?

Das sind immer dieselben Leute, die sich darüber unterhalten. Es gibt halt nur wenige hier, die wirklich Rollen zerlegen und warten. Diese haben in meinen Augen wirklich Ahnung von der Materie und können sowas beurteilen.
Andere sehen das anders, da ist eine Rolle, die das doppelte kostet, natürlich auch besser, obwohl diese Leute vll gerade in der Lage sind, die Kurbel abzuschrauben.

Außenstehende können ja jetzt selbst urteilen, ob sie lieber den Aussagen von Leuten glauben, die sich durch viele Operationen an verschiedenen Rollen ein Wissen erworben haben oder ob sie lieber den Leuten glauben, für die Werbesprüche und der möglichst hohe Preis über die Qualität entscheidet.

Und nein, ich werde mich auf keine weitere Diskussion einlassen, wieso sollte ich als Techniker, der bereits viele Rollen von innen gesehen hat mit Leuten diskutieren, die bis aufs Spulenwechseln kaum technische Ahnung von den Rollen haben?!#c
Für dieses "Mein Haus, meine Yacht, mein Sportwagen, meine Angelrolle...."-Gequatsche hab ich nicht viel übrig, deswegen diskutiere ich auch nicht mehr mit Boardies, die sogar in ihrem Profil, ihrer Signatur oder dem Avatar auf ihre hochpreisigen Statussymbole verweisen müssen.


@ Topic und Threadersteller
Ich habe ganz günstig mal die Mitchell 300 XGe bekommen können. Das Aussehen ist mit dem goldenen BlingBling nicht jedermanns Geschmack, insgesamt finde ich es jedoch ansprechend. Die Verarbeitung ist befriedigend, der Lauf ist leicht und gleichmäßig. Sie ist etwas größer als eine 3000er Ecusima. Mit Mono gab es bisher kein Problem, mit Geflecht leider schon, 10lb Power Pro, nach 2. Ausflug gab es leider mitten in der Schnur Perücken und Knoten, die nicht mehr zu enttüddeln waren, Schnur musste runter, das werde ich aber nochmal testen. Dieselbe Shcnur von der gleicher Spule funktioniert jedoch auf einer Red Arc seit über einem jahr einwadfrei.
Für 30 - 35 € ist die Rolle teilweise schon zu bekommen und das ist sie definitiv auch wert.

Zu dem Preis bekommt man aber auch die Ecusima, die insgesamt einen noch besseren Eindruck macht, dazu wurde ja schon einiges geschrieben, deswegen spar ich mir das jetzt mal. Insgesamt würde ich bei nahezu gleichem Preis auf jeden Fall zur Ecusima greifen.


@ All
Bleibt doch ab jetzt bitte beim Thema Ecusima oder 300 XGe. Wenn ihr von den beiden Rollen keine Ahnung habt (und das haben hier im Thread einige nicht), bleibt doch draußen und verwendet eure Zeit lieber in anderen Threads. Das erspart uns allen Ärger, Verwarnungen und hilft vorallem dem Threadersteller bei einer Lösungsfindung. 

Gruß


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder......können wir uns diese Diskussion nicht einfach sparen?
> 
> Das sind immer dieselben Leute, die sich darüber unterhalten. Es gibt halt nur wenige hier, die wirklich Rollen zerlegen und warten. Diese haben in meinen Augen wirklich Ahnung von der Materie und können sowas beurteilen.
> Andere sehen das anders, da ist eine Rolle, die das doppelte kostet, natürlich auch besser, obwohl diese Leute vll gerade in der Lage sind, die Kurbel abzuschrauben.
> ...



klar da darfst du natürlich nicht fehlen....

aufgrund deines sehr pauschalen Postings fühle ich durchaus angesprochen und frage mich woher du wissen willst das ich noch keine Rolle zerlegt,gefettet, gewartet oder was auch immer habe und mich nicht doch ein klitzekleines bischen auskenne ?

andersherum bin ich halt dann halt auch recht kritisch wenn hier Informatiker ihr Rollenwissen zum besten geben selbst wenn sie früher mal Uhrmacher werden wollten.

Mal ehrlich, eine Ecusima mit einer Caldia-X zu vergleichen entbehrt für mich jeder Grundlage und das wird man doch auch mal sagen dürfen oder?


----------



## DRU (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Das sind immer dieselben Leute, die sich darüber unterhalten. Es gibt halt nur wenige hier, die wirklich Rollen zerlegen und warten. Diese haben in meinen Augen wirklich Ahnung von der Materie und können sowas beurteilen.
> Andere sehen das anders, da ist eine Rolle, die das doppelte kostet, natürlich auch besser, obwohl diese Leute vll gerade in der Lage sind, die Kurbel abzuschrauben.




Das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen......

In meinen Augen diskriminierend zu behaupten man müsste erst Rollen zerlegen können oder irgendein Techniker sein, um diese beurteilen zu können. 

Manchmal liegen Theorie und Praxis nahe beinander, manchmal sind sie aber auch meilenweit voneinander entfernt. Oder glaubst Du etwa ein Rad Profi der Tour der France kann dir überhaupt nichts über Vorzüge von verschiednenen Komponenten, Rahmen etc erzählen, denn er setzt sich technisch nicht damit auseinander und montiert und wartet seine Räder nicht selber, aber fährt die Materialien gekonnt in extremst Situationen???


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder......können wir uns diese Diskussion nicht einfach sparen?
> 
> Das sind immer dieselben Leute, die sich darüber unterhalten. Es gibt halt nur wenige hier, die wirklich Rollen zerlegen und warten. Diese haben in meinen Augen wirklich Ahnung von der Materie und können sowas beurteilen.
> Andere sehen das anders, da ist eine Rolle, die das doppelte kostet, natürlich auch besser, obwohl diese Leute vll gerade in der Lage sind, die Kurbel abzuschrauben.
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good:

Mir geht dieses Rumgehacke auch tierisch auf die Nerven!!!!
Ich bin technisch nicht so versiert, das ich mir über ein Rolleninnenleben ein qualifiziertes Urteil erlauben kann, daher halte ich zu dem Thema "einfach mal die Fresse"...
Trotzdem stehe ich aber auch nicht auf dem Standpunkt, dass nur das teuerste auch das beste ist. Daher bin ich über jede Beurteilung einer Rolle, die ich hier von Leuten lese die sich mit der Materie auseinandersetzen sehr sehr dankbar!!!! Auch wenn es diese Leute gegen die schon fast Hetzjagdbetreibende High End Fraktion sehr schwer haben!!!!...


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Klar darf ich nicht fehlen......ich bin doch der, der imemr sagt, dass sich an dieser Diskussion immer dieselben 10 leute beteiligen. Wenn sich die anderen beteiligen, bin ich doch auch dabei. Von eurer Seite fehlen aber noch ein paar, kommen bestimmt noch, auch von uns sind noch nciht alle da.

Das du dich angesprochen fühlst, ist dein Problem, habe dich nämlich nicht angesprochen. Wieso du dich angsprochen fühlst, möchte ich nicht analysieren, ist mir egal.
Insgesamt kommen vom Großteil der Diskussionsteilnehmer auf eurer keine oder kaum technische Argumente, weil eben der Großteil davon noch nie oder nur selten ne Rolle zerlegt hat und dementsprechend garkeine Ahnung davon hat. Und das prägt das Gesamtbild eurer Gruppe. Daran änderst dann auch du mit technischer Ahnung nicht viel.

Ich finde die Ecusima unter Berücksichtigung des Preises besser als die Caldia-X (ja ich habe Erfahrung mit beiden Rollen). Mehr werde ich dazu nicht schreiben, weil es nicht hierher gehört. Mein Aufruf ging nicht nur an dich, sondern an alle, ganz egal, welcher Meinung derjenige auch ist.

Deshalb nochmal:
@ All
Bleibt doch ab jetzt bitte beim Thema Ecusima oder 300 XGe. Wenn ihr von den beiden Rollen keine Ahnung habt (und das haben hier im Thread einige nicht), bleibt doch draußen und verwendet eure Zeit lieber in anderen Threads. Das erspart uns allen Ärger, Verwarnungen und hilft vorallem dem Threadersteller bei einer Lösungsfindung. 

Gruß


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Ich habe sogar beide gefischt. Meiner Arcs selber gewartet und schon andere Rollen aufgehabt. Darf ich nun mit diskutieren? 

Mir gefällt persönlich die Ecuisma besser, wirkt einfach kräftiger und stabiler.  Für den Preis ist die Rolle einfach top und eine gute Wahl. Diese jedoch mit einer Technium oder Caldia vergleichen ist quatsch. 

Und um mehr ging es hier auch nicht, und wenn du mal schaust dein großer Meister hat mal wieder diesen Schwachsinn verzapft. 

mfg Flo.

P.S: Die Benutzerteitel, Avater und Signaturen entsanden erst nach solchen Märchen von Leuten wie dir. Nun gehe ich fischen was die Techniker ja nicht von sich behaupten können, sonst vergreife ich mich noch im Ton:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



DRU schrieb:


> Oder glaubst Du etwa ein Rad Profi der Tour der France kann dir überhaupt nichts über Vorzüge von verschiednenen Komponenten, Rahmen etc erzählen, denn er setzt sich technisch nicht damit auseinander und montiert und wartet seine Räder nicht selber, aber fährt die Materialien gekonnt in extremst Situationen???



|good:

Die einen fischen eben und die anderen Schrauben.


----------



## feeder67 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

ich habe auch 2 von den rollen im einsatz .das mit der perrücke hat den ursprung das die schnur am brems knopf hängen bleibt und da aufgewikelt wird und irgend wann abspringt.petri joachim


----------



## DRU (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

@ dorschjäger,

ich hoffe, du hast artig gelesen. 

Es geht nicht darum die Excusima schlecht zu machen. Im Gegenteil, alle sind sich einig, dass es eine sehr gute Rolle ist und wahrscheinlich auch in der Preisklasse unschlagbar. Wenn man jedoch behauptet, dass eine 40 € Rolle besser ist, als Rollen die um die 170 Taler kosten, dann muss man einfach mit Kritik rechnen. Das ist ein Vergelich der einfach zu weit ausgeholt und maßlos übertrieben ist.


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



DRU schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen......
> 
> In meinen Augen diskriminierend zu behaupten man müsste erst Rollen zerlegen können oder irgendein Techniker sein, um diese beurteilen zu können.
> 
> Manchmal liegen Theorie und Praxis nahe beinander, manchmal sind sie aber auch meilenweit voneinander entfernt. Oder glaubst Du etwa ein Rad Profi der Tour der France kann dir überhaupt nichts über Vorzüge von verschiednenen Komponenten, Rahmen etc erzählen, denn er setzt sich technisch nicht damit auseinander und montiert und wartet seine Räder nicht selber, aber fährt die Materialien gekonnt in extremst Situationen???



Der Radprofi fährt aber auch nur das, was ihm Techniker empfehlen, da erstmal nur die die Stärken und Schwächen beurteilen können. Erst dann sammelt der Radler seine Erfahrungen mit dem empfohlenen Material.

Um Rollen beurteilen zu können, muss man kein Techniker sein, der beruf sit völlig unwichtig. Aber es gehört in meinen Augen dazu, dass man weiß , welche Dinge überhaupt verbaut sind udn wie diese zusammen wirken. Dazu braucht man keine Ausbildung, das lernt kman mit der Zeit, wenn man damit arbeitet. Nur dran rumkurbeln reicht da in meinen Augen nicht aus. Aber das ist wie so oft persönliche Meinung, das darf jeder anders sehen. So udn jetzt Schluss mit der Diskussion, da werden wir eh nie auf einen Nenner kommen, völlig überflüssig.

Wenn wer Ahnung von der Ecusima und der 300 XGe hat, soll er es schreiben, ansonsten lässt man es eben sein.


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



feeder67 schrieb:


> ich habe auch 2 von den rollen im einsatz .das mit der perrücke hat den ursprung das die schnur am brems knopf hängen bleibt und da aufgewikelt wird und irgend wann abspringt.petri joachim



Hatte ich auch vermutet, da der Knopf relativ griffig ist. Bei mir ist das definitiv nicht passiert, da ich drauf geachtet habe. Hatte die Rolle aber mal für ein paar Stunden an jemanden ausgeliehen, da kann es passiert sein. Wie gesagt, das muss ich nochmal testen.

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Ich habe sogar beide gefischt. Meiner Arcs selber gewartet und schon andere Rollen aufgehabt. Darf ich nun mit diskutieren?
> 
> Mir gefällt persönlich die Ecuisma besser, wirkt einfach kräftiger und stabiler.  Für den Preis ist die Rolle einfach top und eine gute Wahl. Diese jedoch mit einer Technium oder Caldia vergleichen ist quatsch.
> 
> ...



Ich habe keine Meister. Mir ist es völlig egal, wer hier was schreibt. Ich habe meine persönliche Meinung kund getan, diese habe ich mir durch eigene Erfahrungen gebildet, völlig unabhängig davon, ob wer zufällig derselben Meinung ist. Das interessiert mich nämlich nicht.

Ein Märchen ist übrigens, dass ich vor lauter Schrauben nicht zum Fischen kommen.......ich komme in meiner Freizeit so oft raus zum Fischen, dass das schon für Probleme mit der besseren Hälfte sorgt. Geschraubt wird an kalten dunklen Winterabenden.


----------



## DRU (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Der Radprofi fährt aber auch nur das, was ihm Techniker empfehlen, da erstmal nur die die Stärken und Schwächen beurteilen können. Erst dann sammelt der Radler seine Erfahrungen mit dem empfohlenen Material.




Schwachsinn! Er fährt erstens dass, was gesponsort wird und dann dass was das Budget noch hergibt.

Um Ruten beurteilen zu können, muss ich wahrscheinlich auch erstmal Kohlefasser matten legen #q

Bleiben wir beim Beispiel Fahrrad. Diesmal Mountainbike. Ein Fahrer mit gewisser Erfahrung testet im Gelände unterschiedliche Federgabeln (die natürlich auf ihn abgestimmt wurden) an ansonsten identischen Rädern. Er wird Dir zweifelslos Vorzüge und Nachteile der einzelnen Produkte nenen können. Im wird ziemlich egal sein, ob im inneren Stahlfedern oder Luftkammer das WErk verrichten, er wird auch nie das Öl wechseln.......


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



DRU schrieb:


> @ dorschjäger,
> 
> ich hoffe, du hast artig gelesen.
> 
> Es geht nicht darum die Excusima schlecht zu machen. Im Gegenteil, alle sind sich einig, dass es eine sehr gute Rolle ist und wahrscheinlich auch in der Preisklasse unschlagbar. *Wenn man jedoch behauptet, dass eine 40 € Rolle besser ist, als Rollen die um die 170 Taler kosten, dann muss man einfach mit Kritik rechnen. Das ist ein Vergelich der einfach zu weit ausgeholt und maßlos übertrieben **ist*.


 
Und genau da ist doch in den meisten Fällen der Hund begraben.. Warum sollte eine billigere Rolle technisch nicht auf dem gleichen Niveau sein wie ein hochpreisigeres Modell.
Daiwa und Shimano bauen sicherlich schöne und funktionale Rollen!!! Keine Frage!!! Aber ein Blick über den Tellerrand sollte man schon werfen, den auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter wie es so schön heisst. Denn bei der Preispolitik von D und S spielt garantiert auch der Name eine gewichtige Rolle...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

@DRU
Yo, ich habe artig gelesen!!! Ich weiß das die Ecusima für ihr Geld gute Rollen sind!!! Ich habe selbst einen Clone(Spro Passion) zum Forellenstippen in Gebrauch und bin mit der Rolle mehr als zufrieden!!!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Und genau da ist doch in den meisten Fällen der Hund begraben.. Warum sollte eine billigere Rolle technisch nicht auf dem gleichen Niveau sein wie ein hochpreisigeres Modell.
> Daiwa und Shimano bauen sicherlich schöne und funktionale Rollen!!! Keine Frage!!! Aber ein Blick über den Tellerrand sollte man schon werfen, den auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter wie es so schön heisst. Denn bei der Preispolitik von D und S spielt garantiert auch der Name eine gewichtige Rolle...



Dann nimm eine Caldia und eine Ecuisma fische beide am Wasser im vergleich und du merkst die Unterschiede.

Die ganze Material-Theorie der Techniker nutzt auch nix ohne den Test am Wasser. Theoretisch ist jeder Stahlrahmen stabiler als ein Carbonrahmen, aber wieso fahren die Profis alle nur Carbon?


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> *Dann nimm eine Caldia und eine Ecuisma fische beide am Wasser im vergleich und du merkst die Unterschiede.*
> 
> Die ganze Material-Theorie der Techniker nutzt auch nix ohne den Test am Wasser. Theoretisch ist jeder Stahlrahmen stabiler als ein Carbonrahmen, aber wieso fahren die Profis alle nur Carbon?


 
Nö, merke ich nicht!!! Gut, ich hab nun keine der beiden Rollen, aber ne 2000er GS 8 und ne 200er Passion. Ausser das die Passion unter sehr viel Last ein wenig im Rollenfuss wackelt, was aufgrund des fehlenden Metallbody´s ja auch irgendwo logisch ist, kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen!!!
Ganz im Gegenteil... Die Passion hat nen 1000 mal bessres Wickelbild als die GS 8


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Das ist doch genau das was ich meine, niemand von euch will oder kann über die verbauten Bauteile in den Rollen diskutieren.....stattdessen wird angefangen über Fahrräder zu blubbern, die überhaupt nichts mit Angelrollen zu tun haben......was will der Radler mir denn erzählen, wenn er eh nur das das positiv beurteilt, was ihm der Sponsor zur Verfügung stellt. Ist schließlich sein Sponsor und deswegen muss er den Kram auch gut "verkaufen". Welche Aussagekraft soll das haben. 
Klar ist, dass dann ne Menge Leute in die Läen rennt, sich den Kram kaufen und das dann im Netz und sonst wo als das einzig Wahre "verkaufen". Das gibts hier ja auch im Board.

So und jetzt lasst und verflucht nochmal über die Ecusima vs 300XGe diskutieren oder es komplett sein lassen, da das Thema eigentlich geklärt ist, die Ecusima wird klar bevorzugt, ohne dabei zu sagen, dass die 300XGe schlecht sei.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



> Insgesamt kommen vom Großteil der Diskussionsteilnehmer auf eurer keine oder kaum technische Argumente, weil eben der Großteil davon noch nie oder nur selten ne Rolle zerlegt hat und dementsprechend garkeine Ahnung davon hat. Und das prägt das Gesamtbild eurer Gruppe. Daran änderst dann auch du mit technischer Ahnung nicht viel.


Schwachsinn! :r Ich krieg sehr wohl ne Rolle auseinander und wieder zusammen, habe dies auch schon öfter gemacht. Du bist extrem anmaßend. Woran kann ich denn erkennen, ob du wirklich Ahnung davon hast oder nur ein Schwafler bist??? Solche gibt es nämlich auch. Hier mehr als reichlich.

Wo ist denn "euer" technischer Hintergrund manchmal? Der eine glaub anhand eines Fotos zu erkennen um was für eine Metalllegierung es sich genau handelt... und wenn irgendwo ein Kunststoffteil eingebaut ist, ist die Rolle gleich großer Mist, ohne ne Ahnung davon zu haben was für Belastungen an dem eigentlichen Teil auftreten... #d Und der Oberrollenmechanikerguru aus dem Board programmiert sonst Großrechner - ihr seid mir ja auch ne tolle "Bande". #6


----------



## DRU (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Mir geht es dabei nur um Deine komische Theorie und abwertenden Art gegenüber nicht Rollenschraubern. Ich habe auch schon Rollen zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt unabhängig davon schreibe ich mir deswegen nicht mehr Rollenbeurteilungskompentenzen zu. Darum geht es mir, aber scheinbar ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Windmaster (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Die einen fischen eben und die anderen Schrauben.


 
So siehts aus ! #6

Dieses ganze Geschwafel über Zugkraft, Bremskraft, Tragkraft ist alles Bullshit.
Für welche Fischart braucht man hier eine stärkere Schnur als eine max 9kg tragende Geflochtene ? Zudem gibt es wenige Rollen, die eine solche Bremskraft haben. Zudem möchte ich mal das Gesicht sehen, wenn jemand 2,5kg Gewicht mit der Rute heben will, geschweige denn 5kg |bigeyes

Sollten vielleicht mal einige machen, und dann wissen sie auch, das es quatsch ist sich daüber Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

@ Wicked Walleye, DRU, Windmaster

Die Bildung eurer Meinung steht euch frei....genau wie mir die meine, trotzdem hat diese Diskussion in diesem Thread nichts zu suchen, das habe ich bereits in meinem ersten Posting hier im Thread geschrieben und um folgendes gebeten:

"@ All
Bleibt doch ab jetzt bitte beim Thema Ecusima oder 300 XGe. Wenn ihr von den beiden Rollen keine Ahnung habt (und das haben hier im Thread einige nicht), bleibt doch draußen und verwendet eure Zeit lieber in anderen Threads. Das erspart uns allen Ärger, Verwarnungen und hilft vorallem dem Threadersteller bei einer Lösungsfindung."

Da von euch Dreien im ganzen Thread *niemand* auch nur ansatzweise etwas zur Ecusima oder 300 XGe geschrieben hat, darf ich davon ausgehen, dass _"Wenn ihr von den beiden Rollen keine Ahnung habt (und das haben hier im Thread einige nicht)..."_ zutrifft? Dann möchte ich nochmal darum bitten:

"Bleibt doch ab jetzt bitte beim Thema Ecusima oder 300 XGe. Wenn ihr von den beiden Rollen keine Ahnung habt (und das haben hier im Thread einige nicht), bleibt doch draußen und verwendet eure Zeit lieber in anderen Threads. Das erspart uns allen Ärger, Verwarnungen und hilft vorallem dem Threadersteller bei einer Lösungsfindung."

Wenn das eingehalten worden wäre, hätte ich mir auch die ganzen letzten Antwortpostings sparen können. Diese Diskussion wiederholt sich jetzt zum x-ten Male ohne ersichtliche Lösung, deshalb ist auch der Vorschlag, dass anderswo zu diskutieren überflüssig. Es wird keine Lösung geben.

*Ich halte es mittlerweile so, dass ich mich in Threads, in denen ich zum Topic nichts beitragen kann oder möchte, garnicht erst beteilige, mag es mich noch so ärgern, was dort steht. Haltet es doch genauso, das spart Zeit, reduziert das Risiko einer Verwarnung und entspannt ungemein.

*Da es scheinbar nur langsam ankommt, hier nochmal:

"Bleibt doch ab jetzt bitte beim Thema Ecusima oder 300 XGe. Wenn ihr von den beiden Rollen keine Ahnung habt (und das haben hier im Thread einige nicht), bleibt doch draußen und verwendet eure Zeit lieber in anderen Threads. Das erspart uns allen Ärger, Verwarnungen und hilft vorallem dem Threadersteller bei einer Lösungsfindung."

Kann man sich darauf irgendwie einigen?

Gruß


----------



## danir (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Hi,

erstmal danke, dass ihr alle so zahlreich geantwortet habt. Anscheinend habe ich da ein nettes Thema angeschnitten.

Fazit für mich:

Ich denke, dass ich mich mit meinem Geld auf eine Ecusima einigen werde, da es doch wirklich viele gute Meinungen zu dieser Rolle gibt. Mit ein bisschen Pflege und ein bisschen Spaß beim Schrauben denke ich mal, kann man da nix falsch machen.

Gruß #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Bingo!!#6


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



danir schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> erstmal danke, dass ihr alle so zahlreich geantwortet habt. Anscheinend habe ich da ein nettes Thema angeschnitten.
> 
> ...



Du warst nich der Erste und sicherlich auch nicht der Letzte, der mit einer Frage diese Diskussion auslöst.
Mit deiner Entscheidung hast du alles richtig gemacht, bei Problemen gibt es hier im Board einige, die sich mit diesen Rollen gut auskennen und die wirklich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Fast jeder hier im Board meint mittlerweile, etwas zu diesen Rollen schreiben zu können oder zu müssen (Konstruktives und weniger konstruktives), aber wenn du irgendwann mal wirklich mit nem Problem oder einer Frage bei diesen Rollen hier im Board ankommst, wirst du sehen, wer dir da hilft bzw. überhaupt helfen kann.

Dieses Posting wird sicherlich einigen wieder sauer aufstoßen, meiner Meinung nach trifft das den Nagel aber auf den Kopf.
Viel Spaß mit der Rolle und lass doch mal hören, wie der erste Eindruck nachher so ist.

Gruß


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Du warst nich der Erste und sicherlich auch nicht der Letzte, der mit einer Frage diese Diskussion auslöst.
> Mit deiner Entscheidung hast du alles richtig gemacht, bei Problemen gibt es hier im Board einige, die sich mit diesen Rollen gut auskennen und die wirklich mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen. Fast jeder hier im Board meint mittlerweile, etwas zu diesen Rollen schreiben zu können oder zu müssen (Konstruktives und weniger konstruktives)...



Habt ihr irgendwann mal zu wenig Anerkennung erfahren, dass Ihr Euch als selbsternannte Seiteneinsteiger-Mechanikprofessoren selbst den Bauch pinseln und Euer Profil gegenüber anderen Boardies schärfen müßt #d???



TRANSformator schrieb:


> aber wenn du irgendwann mal wirklich mit nem Problem oder einer Frage bei diesen Rollen hier im Board ankommst, wirst du sehen, wer dir da hilft bzw. überhaupt helfen kann.



Wenn es nach der Kaufberatung durch solch distinguierte Experten noch Probleme geben sollte, dann war wohl vor allem die vorherige Materialexegese bzw. der Blick in die Kristallkugel falsch...  



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Dieses Posting wird sicherlich einigen wieder sauer aufstoßen, meiner Meinung nach trifft das den Nagel aber auf den Kopf.



Tut es in der Tat und zwar auch solchen Boardies wie mir, die sich in keine der Euch beschworenen Fraktionen einordnen lassen. Es klingt schlicht unangemessen und arrogant.

Und da es nach auch nicht mehr zur Beantwortung der bereits geklärten Frage des T.E. beitrug, fällt es zudem nach Deiner eigenen Maßgabe unter O.T. Gelaber:



TRANSformator schrieb:


> "Bleibt doch ab jetzt bitte beim Thema Ecusima oder 300 XGe. Wenn ihr von den beiden Rollen keine Ahnung habt (und das haben hier im Thread einige nicht), bleibt doch draußen und verwendet eure Zeit lieber in anderen Threads. Das erspart uns allen Ärger, Verwarnungen und hilft vorallem dem Threadersteller bei einer Lösungsfindung."



Dadurch kann es eigentlich nur als Provokation und Nachtreten aufgefasst werden. Mit Sicherheit nicht die feine Art ist das. 

Mußte auch mal gesagt werden, wie so vieles, was hier O.T. unter dem Deckmantel, bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen zu wollen, gepostet wurde.

Nichts für ungut...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Und um mehr ging es hier auch nicht, und wenn du mal schaust dein großer Meister hat mal wieder diesen Schwachsinn verzapft.


Wieso schreibst Du so einen Doppelmist?

Ersten wirkt das persönlich gemünzt sehr dümmlich, Netiquete Fehlanzeige,
und zweitens kannst Du wie einige andere nicht richtig lesen und verstehen:
Die Ecusima ist nicht besser als, sondern *vergleichbar* (siehe Post 5). 

Und das taten dann einige schon - mehr oder weniger unwillig - hier im Thread: vergleichen.  :q


(Willentlich/Vorsätzlich) Missverstehen - losbrabbeln, teilweise ist das wie in der Krabbel-Lerngruppe hier. #d #d

Hat schon seinen immer wieder erhärteten Grund, wieso manche Diskussion und damit auch Information nur noch in geschlossenem Kreis sinnig zu diskutieren ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Der Radprofi fährt aber auch nur das, was ihm Techniker empfehlen, da erstmal nur die die Stärken und Schwächen beurteilen können. Erst dann sammelt der Radler seine Erfahrungen mit dem empfohlenen Material.



@all
Rad - Auto - Flugzeug, egal was, erst kommt die Materialauswahl, Beurteilung und eine Entwicklung mit den bestmöglichen Materialien zu dem Preis. #6

Und dazu gehören Materialart, Qualität, Bewährung. Vergleiche mit Vorprodukterfahrungen usw. usw. 

Das hört sich bei manchen so an, dass sie eine Schnur aus Nylon auch hemmungslos mit jeder Dyneema auf neue vergleichen würden, ohne den Materialfaktor ins Kalkül zu ziehen. Dabei weiß ich nach einigen Schnüren, wie in etwa die Verhaltensweise sein wird, und wende das auch an, auch in Vorauswahl und Vergleiche eben. Das zeichnet Technik und Techniker ja gerade aus, dass sie etwas über Technik und zugrundeliegende Physik wissen, und dieses vorab planerisch anwenden können. 

Gehen ja auch alle intuitiv von aus, dass sich die 20er Schnur wie die 10er Schnur mit dem gleichen Label verhalten würde ... und oh Wunder, wenn nicht. Nur bei Rollen soll plötzlich alles ganz variabel sein, der große kundige Mixer bei dem tollen Label hat diesmal was ganz tolles aus dem bekannten Zutatenregal zusammengemixt ... :q :q

Mensch, Leute, vor über 100 Jahren gab es schon sowas aus einfachem Eisenguss, das waren Handbohrmaschinen mit einer Kurbel und 2 Zahnrädern. Die waren groß, stabil und hielten bis heute, sofern sie nicht in irgendeiner Kellerpfütze verrostet sind. Aber das war solide Mechanik - ohne jedes Plastik, wie sie die Menschheit von Anbeginn an gebaut hat. Da ist einfach jeder aus normaler Lebensnotwendigkeit und Klugheit schon auf solide bedacht gewesen, das war so ein teilweise heute angebotener "Einweg-Wegwerfmüll" bei Rollen gar nicht denkbar.

Und ich möchte zu gerne versteckte (Ton)Kamera spielen, wenn dem ein oder anderen denn mal der "Fisch des Lebens" durch das Gerät burstet, und der Angler nachher mit einem Reststummel dasteht. Nicht Schadensfreude der Beweggrund - einfach tragikomisch wäre es, und dann gibt's was zu hören ... :m :q

Insofern teilen sich (auch) die Angler grundlegend in 2 Hauptgruppen: 
Die die analysieren, die "Kritiker", die lieber "Kontrolle ist besser" das Gerät nachprüfen, die Eignung auch wirklich sicherstellen, sei es Rolle, Rute, Schnur oder eben Haken, Wirbel und Verbinden , notfalls Montage komplett an Baum binden und prüfen ---  und die, die nicht so tun, die in dem Sinne "Gläubigen", die den Propheten der bunten Kataloge und Reizbilder blind vertrauen. :g

In der realen Welt ist das dann nur feiner gestaffelt und individuell, zwischen diesen beiden Polen.

Das ist ein fundamentaler Unterschied - größer als alles andere, mehr als 2 Religionen! :m
Bekommt man also nicht unter einen Hut - never. :g 
brauchen wir also gar nicht weiter probieren ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Nö, merke ich nicht!!! Gut, ich hab nun keine der beiden Rollen, aber ne 2000er GS 8 und ne 200er Passion.
> 
> *Ausser das die Passion unter sehr viel Last ein wenig im Rollenfuss wackelt, was aufgrund des fehlenden Metallbody´s ja auch irgendwo logisch ist, kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen!!!*


Genau das ist das Plus der Daiwa.
Dafür sieht die Ecusima/Passion eben netter wie ein schlanke Shimano aus, das ist manchmal auch wichtig, selbst mir, wenn ich mich mit dem Daiwa-Baustil an einer Rute überhaupt nicht anfreunden kann.



dorschjaeger75 schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil... Die Passion hat nen 1000 mal bessres Wickelbild als die GS 8


Und damit sind die eben ziemlich dicht beieinander!

Ohne jetzt jemand absprechen zu wollen, die andere besser zu finden - darum geht es nicht.
Aber um einen Vergleich der Leistung mal über den Tellerrand hinweg.
Und dazu ist hier viel zusammengetragen worden.

Und der TE ist auch glücklich zu einer Entscheidung gekommen - was will man mehr! :m


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> aber wenn du irgendwann mal wirklich mit nem Problem oder einer Frage bei diesen Rollen hier im Board ankommst, wirst du sehen, wer dir da hilft bzw. überhaupt helfen kann.




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

meinste so wie hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160533

da waren die Rollenprofis aber erstmal ziemlich planlos und gar nicht in der Nähe des Problems oder?

kann sich ja jetzt jeder selbst seine Meinung zu bilden

Dein Zitat da oben ist jedenfalls Weltklasse :q


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Habt ihr irgendwann mal zu wenig Anerkennung erfahren, dass Ihr Euch als selbsternannte Seiteneinsteiger-Mechanikprofessoren selbst den Bauch pinseln und Euer Profil gegenüber anderen Boardies schärfen müßt #d???



Was möchtest du?
Hast du dem Threadersteller bei seiner Frage helfen können?
Entschuldige, da hab ich doch glatt übersehen, dass du außer diesem Posting nichts beitragen konntest?
Wirst du ihm helfen können, wenn er Fragen zu den Arc-Modellen hat, wenn er ein Problem mit einer dieser Rollen hat? Bisher bist du da sehr unauffällig gewesen.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wenn es nach der Kaufberatung durch solch distinguierte Experten noch Probleme geben sollte, dann war wohl vor allem die vorherige Materialexegese bzw. der Blick in die Kristallkugel falsch...



Nochmal: Was möchtest du?
Erst seit gestern beim Angeln dabei? Sonst wüsstest du, dass an jeder Rolle etc. Verschleiß vorliegt, so dass irgendwann evtl. mal etwas getauscht werden muss. Auch können kleine Unfälle und daraus resultierende Schäden eine Operation an der Rolle nötig werden lassen. Evtl. will der Threadersteller die Rolle nach häufigem Gebrauch in einigen Jahren auch einfach mal warten und benötigt Hilfe bei der (De)montage.

Wirst/kannst du ihm dabei helfen? Wie bereits beschrieben, bist du da bisher wenig auffällig gewesen.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Tut es in der Tat und zwar auch solchen Boardies wie mir, die sich in keine der Euch beschworenen Fraktionen einordnen lassen. Es klingt schlicht unangemessen und arrogant.
> 
> Und da es nach auch nicht mehr zur Beantwortung zur bereits geklärten Frage des T.E. beitrug, fällt es zudem nach Deiner eigenen Maßgabe unter O.T. Gelaber:



Sicher war das Off-topic, aber als Antwort auf vorherige Postings, immer mit der Bitte, doch wieder ontopic zu kommen. Genau wie dieses Posting. Immerhin kann ich von mir sagen, dem Threadersteller bei seiner Frage mit einer Empfehlung und Erfahrungswerten gedient zu haben. Kannst du?#d

Arrogant findest du es, dass ich den Threadersteller darauf hinweise, dass er bei Problemen (bevor du wieder mit deiner Glaskugel ankommst, lese, was ich ein paar Zeilen weiter oben dazu geschrieben habe) im Board Hilfe von einigen wenigen Personen bekommen kann? Ist doch eine Tatsache oder?
Wer hilft ihm denn, wenn er ein Problem mit der Rolle hat? Du?
Sorry, mir ist gerade schon wieder entfallen, dass du da bisher wenig in Aktion getreten bist.....#d. Auch andere sind da wenig hilfreich. Außer Kommentaren wie "Scheiß Bastlerrolle, kauf dir was anderes" ist da meist nicht viel zu holen.




Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Dadurch kann es eigentlich nur als Provokation und Nachtreten aufgefasst werden. Mit Sicherheit nicht die feine Art ist das.
> 
> Mußte auch mal gesagt werden, wie so vieles, was hier O.T. unter dem Deckmantel, bei der Entscheidungsfindung helfen zu wollen, gepostet wurde.
> 
> Nichts für ungut...



Ob feine Art oder nicht, es war die Wahrheit. Ich habe lediglich darum gebeten, dass dem Threadersteller eine Antwort auf seine Frage gegeben wird. Einige Teilnehmer hier haben nichts (rein garnichts) zur Ecusima oder 300 XGe gesagt, sondern nur noch zusätzlich diese Diskussion angeheizt. Diese habe ich lediglich gebeten, doch etwas zur Ecusima oder 300 XGe zu sagen, wenn sie können oder ansonsten einfach still mitzulesen und sich ihren Teil zu denken. Arroganz findest du da? Meiner Meinung nach eher hilfreich.
Nichts von meinem Geschreibe war übrigens so provokant wie dein erster Absatz bezüglich fehlender Anerkennung und dem Bauchpinseln#d.

Achja, habe ich bei dem ganzen Geschreibe eigentlich gerade erwähnt, dass auch du zur Ecusima bzw 300 XGe nichts sagen konntest oder wolltest?

Ja, auch eine letzten Postings sind nur noch Off-topic, meinen On-Topic Teil habe ich jedoch geleistet, im Gegensatz zu anderen hier.

Ebenfalls nichts für ungut.


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und ich möchte zu gerne versteckte (Ton)Kamera spielen, wenn dem ein oder anderen denn mal der "Fisch des Lebens" durch das Gerät burstet, und der Angler nachher mit einem Reststummel dasteht. Nicht Schadensfreude der Beweggrund - einfach tragikomisch wäre es, und dann gibt's was zu hören ... :m :q



Es soll ja sogar Leute geben die gehen mit Ringbindungen aus Tesafilm angeln....da würde die versteckte (Ton) Kamera sicher auch gut passen , wenn der Fisch des Lebens beißt.#h|supergri:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Slotti schrieb:


> da waren die Rollenprofis aber erstmal ziemlich planlos und gar nicht in der Nähe des Problems oder?


Verkehrte Wahrnehmung oder eigene Selbstüberschätzung? 

Du weißt also immer und am besten, was mit einer Rolle bei einer ungenauen Problembeschreibung los ist?
Mein Tip: Vlt. liest Du das 2.Post nochmal genau ...


----------



## TRANSformator (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Slotti schrieb:


> |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:
> 
> meinste so wie hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=160533
> 
> ...



Du legst dir das auch zurecht, wie es gerade passt oder?

Der Black-Arc-Nutzer hat sein Problem geschildert, nach der ersten Beschreibng kamen mehrere Sachen in Betracht, da die Rolle erst zwei Tage alt war, habe ich erstmal zum Umtausch geraten, völlig egal, was damit los ist. Bei einer neuen Rolle wohl der beste Weg.

Vom Black-Arc-User kam die Info, dass die Spule innen unsauber gearbeitet war..... kurze Zeit später kam dann:


prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> die läuft wie ne 1 ...Ersatzspule "fühlt" sich innen auch anders an...Rillen etc...die wo drauf war alles glatt, ich werds mal ausprobieren am Wochenende und dann weiß ich mehr..


Daraus schloss ich, dass das Problem nur bei der einen Spule auftritt, weswegen ich nicht aufs Schnurlaufröllchen einging. Ich stellte sogar extra nochmal Rückfrage, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass das Problem nur bei der einen Spule auftritt.
Zwischenzeitlich kamst du dann mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen (auch jeder von uns weiß, dass das ein bekanntes Problem ist).
Als der Black-Arc-User dann erklärte, dass es bei beiden Spulen so ist und sich zeigte, dass das Schnurlaufröllchen verantwortlich war, habe ich ihm auch dazu gesagt was er tun kann. Habe ihm die Ölung des Röllchens beschrieben und ihm die Maße und eine günstige Quelle für bessere, komplett geschlossene Lager mitgeteilt.

Wenn das Missverständniss mit den zwei verschiedenen Spulen nicht da gewesen wäre, wäre mein Tipp als nächstes auch aufs Röllchen gegangen. Die ganze Problemfindung lief übrigens innerhalb kurzer Zeit hab und ich sitze bestimmt nicht den ganzen Tag mit Argusaugen vorm Bildschirm und beobachte den Thread. So kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass jemand anders schneller ist.

Klingt das nachvollziehbar? Jetzt wirds nämlich auch langsam lächerlich.....da werden krampfhaft alte Threads durchforstet, um dem anderen was anzuhängen.....zuviel Langeweile?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Slotti schrieb:


> Es soll ja sogar Leute geben die gehen mit Ringbindungen aus Tesafilm angeln....da würde die versteckte (Ton) Kamera sicher auch gut passen , wenn der Fisch des Lebens beißt.#h|supergri:q


Da sieht man auch wieder, welche dümmlichen Phantasien sich welche Zusammenreimen, die von dem diesbezüglichen Tuten und Blasen keinen Schimmer haben. :m 
Du weißt vlt. welche Reißkräfte ein vielfacher Film abkann? Dass eine normale Garnwicklung weniger stark ist? Sorry, hab noch gar nicht gesehen, dass Du mit dicksten (schwarzem?) Dacron wickelst, damit es bloß nicht abreißt. |muahah:

Man muss schnell aufpassen, dass man da nicht selber als "Schnellzusammenpanscher" in den gegenteiligen Genuss kommt, wenn man das Thema mal ausbreitet und vertieft. Gibt ja so Leute, die glauben, dass man einen unbekannten Blank einfach so zu einer idealen Rute beringen kann  |muahah:, ohne das in Praxis genügend auszuprobieren. Das ist dann auch hochinteressant ...


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Webspace ist geduldig und wer sich hier benimmt wie die Axt im Walde darf sich auch nicht wundern wenn man ihm sowas dann mal aufs Brot schmiert.

Alles klar?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Klingt das nachvollziehbar? Jetzt wirds nämlich auch langsam lächerlich.....da werden krampfhaft alte Threads durchforstet, um dem anderen was anzuhängen.....zuviel Langeweile?



Dem Verdacht kann ich mich auch nicht erwehren.
Das frisst wohl der blanke Neid, dass die Arcs bei anderen so wunderschön laufen, oder so etwas in der Art, kann man ja nur mutmaßen. :m

Aber gleich gesagt: Solch Umgangston gefällt mir nicht. :g #d


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da sieht man auch wieder, welche dümmlichen Phantasien sich welche Zusammenreimen, die von dem diesbezüglichen Tuten und Blasen keinen Schimmer haben. :m
> Du weißt vlt. welche Reißkräfte ein vielfacher Film abkann? Dass eine normale Garnwicklung weniger stark ist? Sorry, hab noch gar nicht gesehen, dass Du mit dicksten (schwarzem?) Dacron wickelst, damit es bloß nicht abreißt. |muahah:
> 
> Man muss schnell aufpassen, dass man da nicht selber als "Schnellzusammenpanscher" in den gegenteiligen Genuss kommt, wenn man das Thema mal ausbreitet und vertieft. Gibt ja so Leute, die glauben, dass man einen unbekannten Blank einfach so zu einer idealen Rute beringen kann  |muahah:, ohne das in Praxis genügend auszuprobieren. Das ist dann auch hochinteressant ...



Also ich hätte mit Tesafilm an den Ringen jetzt schon ein etwas komische Gefühl #d besonders wenn man so liest was es bei euch für Fische gibt und was das Material abkönnen kann, da zieh ich dann doch lieber echte Ringbindungen vor.


Wollen wir die schnellzusammengepanschten Ruten mal mit deinen Prachtstücken vergleichen? Interesse?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Hasst Du irgendwann schon mal gehört, dass man das *zur Probe* dranbaut, und dann entweder ändert und wieder neu drantapt - geänderte Beringung, und danach die Rute dann richtig beringt fertig baut, dass das nicht für die Ewigkeit dran bleibt? 

Oder sitzen bei euch im Saarland die Rutenentwickler mit Skalpell und Wickelmaschine am Wasser und lackieren jedesmal neu? 

Oder batschen sie einfach die Ringe drauf, pi mal Daumen - fertig, basta, gut? 

Die Diskussion kann sehr ergötzlich sein, ich hab da nichts drum. :q :q



Slotti schrieb:


> Wollen wir die schnellzusammengepanschten Ruten mal mit deinen Prachtstücken vergleichen? Interesse?



Au ja, gerne #6, da kann man gleich mal wiegen und messen, Kurve aufnehmen, was die überhaupt können, reale Kopflast usw. 

Über den "Berg" des feinen Rutentunings helfe ich Dir aber nun nicht mehr #d, da muss jeder selber durch, und wenn es lange dauert. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Das initative Stänker-Posting ging eindeutig bereits auf der ersten Seite von Angeldet aus (gefolgt von deinen!),


Sonst geht noch, alles klar?

Da ist nichts stänker oder sonstwas, sondern ein einfacher Vergleich, etwas anderes heranzuziehen um ein P/L vor Augen zu führen.
Und dann rasten anscheinend einige aus, weil man ihre hochheiligen Markenkühe wagt damit zu vergleichen? |kopfkrat 
Das ist nun gerade wie hier mehrfach beschrieben eben keineswegs an den Haaren herbeigezogen beschrieben, durch Beispiele unterlegt.

Und wenn Du den Unterschied einer Exage und einer Ecusima selber so wertest, dann zeigt das für mich erstmal nur, dass Du die wesentlichen Funktionsunterschiede gar nicht warnimmst. :g 
Die sind aber zweifellos und nachweisbar da, bringen Dir anscheinend nur nichts. Was aber nicht heißt, das andere das nicht sehr wohl bemerken.

Ich halte eine Bügelumschlagsicherung, eine carbon-textile standfeste und jitterarme Bremse, einen Airbail plus Bügelübergangsanschrägung, eine TiN-Kante usw. für erheblich wichtige Merkmale bei Spinnrollen. Und das suchst Du bei vielen anderen Rollen incl. der Exage vergeblich - das ist der Punkt.  
Und die Funktionen machen sich bemerkbar. Vor allem in nicht Köder wegschiessen.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Was möchtest du?



Darauf hinweisen, dass mir diese ewige Rollendiskussion und insb. die Selbsternennung zum Experten bei gleichzeitiger Herabwürdigung anderer aber sowas auf die Nerven geht.

Und ja, häufig genug habe ich auch meine Zweifel hinsichtlich desselben. Deswegen mein Rat zum besser tun, verzichtet einfach drauf und konzentriert Euch aufs Wesentliche. 



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Hast du dem Threadersteller bei seiner Frage helfen können?



Nein. Hatte ich auch nicht vor. Aber ihm war ja bereits nach eigener Aussage hinreichend geholfen worden. Was Dein abschließendes OT Posting dann erlaubt, wie auch meinen Kommentar dazu. 



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Bisher bist du da sehr unauffällig gewesen.



Ich bin zuallererst dort auffällig, wo ich denke, was zum Thema beitragen zu können. Bei Rollendiskussionen kommt das in der Tat seltener vor, nichtsdestotrotz lese ich aus Interesse mit. Nur dieses "Hey ich bin Experte" Gelaber stört a) beim Lesen und b) beim eventuell doch was Posten. 



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Nichts von meinem Geschreibe war übrigens so provokant wie dein erster Absatz bezüglich fehlender Anerkennung und dem Bauchpinseln#d.



Nicht kleinlich werden, Ihr seid es doch, die sich wortreich von der grauen Masse abheben wollen. Ich frag mich halt, woher der Drang kommt, sich als Experte im Vergleich zum unwissenden Normaluser herausstellen zu wollen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Wenn`s Dir reicht. 
Ich fische jedenfalls mit der Ecusima viele Schnüre viel exakter, als das eine ganze Reihe Shimanos können (bzw. konnten). Spinangeln wie auch moderater im Friedfischbereich.
Wie man den Wackellauf der P3 Rollen gut finden kann, ist mir einfach schleierhaft. Ausreichend - ja. Immerhin gibts ja Exemplarschwankungen, da kann sich ein Unterschied im Getriebelauf auftun, den man selber nicht hat. 
Meine erste 3000er Ecusima läuft aber nun um Klassen besser als alle bisherigen günstigen Shimanskis, also was?
Und mit der Bremse - natürlich nur wenn man heftig drillt, oder noch wichtiger: Ganz feine Schnüre wie 0,18mm Monofil an der Grenzlast 2 - 2.5kg fischt, Karpfen mit Rotaugenmontage fangen will, was dann? Die Exage-Bremse jittert schon ganz schön.
Der Airbail bietet übrigens einen sicheren Griff und keinen Wackeldraht - mal drauf achten.  und schwer ist der eben nicht, wie der Name Air-Bail sagt, das ist ja das besondere, was Shimano nicht hinbekommt. Sicherlich auch ein Teil Gewöhnungsfrage, aber wackelnde Kurbelknäufe sind auch nicht optimal griffsicher und Gefallen findend. Technisch ist der Airbail einfach eine ganze Klasse besser, auch als die dünndrähtigen Hochpreisrollenbügel oder die aus Knautschmetall von Quantum. Zudem zeigt die zunehmende Marktverbreitung von solchen Bügeln, dass die meisten Angler das gut finden müssen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ersten wirkt das persönlich gemünzt sehr dümmlich, Netiquete Fehlanzeige,



Wieso muss ich lachen, wenn du was von Netiquete schreibst




AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Ecusima ist nicht besser als, sondern *vergleichbar*



Auch vergleichbar ist absoluter Mist. Ein Polo ist auch mit einem Porsche vergleichbar nur das der Porsche 5mal soviel kostet, 5mal soviel PS hat etc. 

Die Beschreibung von Rollen auf Grund ich dieser gekauft habe, waren von der Seite die Sie nich technisch betrachten immer viel treffender.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Nur dass in diesem Fall der Porsche 300 PS hat, und der Polo auch 300 PS hat.
Und dabei noch ein bischen tiefer liegt und noch ein bischen leichter ist.
(blöde Autovergleiche)

Erstmal richtig nachlesen, was gemeint und schon gesagt ist.



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Die Beschreibung von Rollen auf Grund ich dieser gekauft habe, waren von der Seite die Sie nich technisch betrachten immer viel treffender.


Kein Wunder, wenn man sowas zusammenschreibt, dann ist es eh egal. :q
daher kam also die Rolle oben links ...|thinkerg: 
Ich hätte sie mir dann doch deswegen gekauft, weil da gute Technik verbaut *ist*, nämlich die hochwertigste, die der Laden für DE anzubieten hat.


----------



## Algon (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



danir schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle der unteren Preisklasse.
> Mittlerweile hat sich die Auswahl auf diese beiden Rollen beschränkt und ich wollte nun einmal fragen, welche ihr davon besser findet und warum.


du hast dich zwar schon entschieden, aber
ich denke das der Link nicht schaden kann|rolleyes
http://www.fisch-server.de/angebote.html?page=2

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Die Ecusima kriegt meine Stimme - Was besseres gibt es bis 50 € für das Einsatzgebiet einfach nicht.

Aus dem Rest der Diskussion halte ich mich raus. 

PS: Finde den Airballbügel unter den Top-Herstellern die beste Lösung - Deutlich besser als dieser einteilige Bügel von Shimano, fische beide und finde die Daiwalösung(Ryobi Kopie) besser.  Obendrauf bieten sowohl die Ecusima als auch die Red Arc einen guten Bügelmechanismus.

Die Red Arc kann in dem Punkt sogar fast mit ner Infinity Q mithalten. Besser als dieser "Hakelbügelmechanismus" von Shimano.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Sag ja auch keiner was anderes Khaane nur, es gibt Leute die mal wieder diese Gelegenheit nutzen müssen um die Keule gegen Shimano und Daiwa zu schwingen, auch wenn es sowas von unsinning und unangebracht ist...


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Nunja...
eigentlich geht es gar nicht mehr um die Sache, sondern mehr um persönlichen Zwist, welchen man besser an anderer Stelle austragen sollte... z.B. ... naja ihr wisst schon wo.
Oder aber per PN, noch besser bei einem persönlichen Austausch, Auge in Auge. 

Die Frage des TE ist hinreichend geklärt, da die Ecusima die bessere Wahl gegenüber der Mitchel ist.

 René

PS... auch ich habe mich über Tesawicklungen an einer VHF gewundert, aber das ist noch lange kein Grund an der Kompetenz und Glaubhaftigkeit des Gegenüber zu zweifeln #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Er verwindet sich nicht und sitzt straffer auf dem Rotor. 
Dann ist er dick, hat aber wenig Masse durch seinen hohlen Aufbau. 
Dürfte aber bei sowas patentiert sein, was wohl einige Rollenhersteller ausschließt, die dafür nicht zahlen.
Dem dicken Bügel kann man leichter anfassen und umlegen.
Und dann ist der in der Bauform erstaunlich stabil, knickt nicht einfach ein, selbst bei einem Unfall. Das ist erstaunlich gut gebaut.

An Alternativen muss man die anderen dagegen halten:

Ein konventioneller Bügel ist aus einem Vollstahldraht, irgendwo 2 bis 3mm, ist recht schwer und verwindet sich dabei. Das war bis vor einige Zeit der Standard, funktioniert auch immer noch. Dager kommt der Ausdruck Bügelgeklapper, was nicht den Umklapper bzw. Umschlag, sondern das Gewackel und Spiel bezeichnet.
Dann kam erstmal um die Zeit der 2.Stella die Abschrägung im Übergang, dass dünne Schnur nicht vor dem Röllchen "kleben" bleibt.
Bauen aber viele Rollenhersteller oder in den unteren Typen die großen immer noch nicht so.

Und dann hat Quantum diesen knautschbaren TI-Metall Bügel ala Brillengestell eingeführt, den kann man schlecht kaputt machen.
In USA machen die Leute anscheinend dauernd die Bügel kaputt. 

Darauf hat Daiwa/Ryobi dann mit dem Airbail geantwortet, und Shimano hat in 2 Stufen einen immer dünneren Drahtbügel dagegen gesetzt, in Top mit dem SR-Modell Bügel aus einem Stück. Nur ist der Bügeldraht eben sehr dünn, und mindestens ohne Gewöhnung schwerer zu greifen, federt und flippst auch etwas weg. 
Wer sich genau daran gewöhnt hat, wird den wahrscheinlich gut finden. 

Der Nutzen beim immer wieder notwendigen Bügelgreifen liegt gar nicht so weit weg von Knobsies.


----------



## angler1996 (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Det, 
nur mal als Gedanke
 wenn ich mit einem Airbail auf die Schnauze falle und das Ding ist krumm, folgt Entsorgung.
Einen Stahlbügel herkömmlicher Art kann man im Normalfall wieder einfach biegen,.
Und ja ich habe Beides, in der Nutzung sehe ich da echt keine Unterschiede.
Gruß A.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Det,
> nur mal als Gedanke
> wenn ich mit einem Airbail auf die Schnauze falle und das Ding ist krumm, folgt Entsorgung.
> Einen Stahlbügel herkömmlicher Art kann man im Normalfall wieder einfach biegen,.
> ...


Nur, dass der Airbail anscheinend nicht krumm wird. #c
Ich habe schon einen versucht mit nicht unerheblichen Pressgewicht zu zerdrücken. Hat aber keinen Knick gegeben, und er ließ sich wieder richten. War übrigens ein orginal-Daiwa. 
Mir sind auch keine geschroteten davon bekannt, und das will auch was heissen, bei eifrig alles dahingehende zu notieren. Das ist doch echt was! #6

Ich war ja erst (vor 2005) auch sehr skeptisch, weil guter Stahldraht  ist halt selber einfach zu bearbeiten und biegen ...


----------



## Algon (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> kurze Frage:
> 
> was ist denn der Vorteil des Airbailbügels? Ich konnte da noch keine größeren Nutzen draus feststellen #c


 

http://www.daiwa-cormoran.info/dw/d...21,74,74,1__products-knowledge.htm?ovs_page=1
MfG Algon


----------



## danir (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Ich habe noch eine kleine Frage:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der Ecusima XXXX und der Ecusima XXXX Vi ?

Gruß #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Keiner. Auf den Spulen steht in der Tat immer Vi mit drauf.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Herrlicher Thread. Schade, dass ich heute den ganzen Tag angeln war.

      „Getretener Quark wird breit - nicht stark.“


      Goehte

Goethe meinte damit unnützes Gerede, dabei aber speziell das Wiederholen und eben Breittreten dieses Unsinnes. Anders formuliert, Blödsinn wird nicht dadurch zur Wahrheit indem man laut genug schreit.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Man muss schnell aufpassen, dass man da nicht selber als "Schnellzusammenpanscher" in den gegenteiligen Genuss kommt, wenn man das Thema mal ausbreitet und vertieft.



Mark ist einer der besten Rutenbauer die ich kenne. Seine sorgfältigen, technisch sauberen und super abgestimmten Aufbauten sind eine Augenweide und ein Genuß beim Fischen. Seine Arbeiten sind mehr als proffessionell, zumindest, wenn der Standard durch die Profis festgelegt wird. Detlef, dein Angriff geht hier total am Ziel vorbei. Im übrigen fragt man sich tatsächlich, wie man durch ausprobieren, die Komplexität des Bedingungsgefüges in den Griff bekommt, welche als allergrößtes Problem die eigenen unzulängliche Wahrnehmung und Subjektivität ist. Oder hast du eine Wurfmaschine, die in der Halle steht, sodass das Teafilm Wurf für Wurf optimiert werden kann?



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> eigentlich wollt ich es nicht anmerken aber es drängt sich mir unter dieser von Trafo angeschlagenen Argumentationsweise auf... bin Dipl.-Ing (Maschinenbau)



Seit wann geht es hier um Qualifikationen und Fachwissen? So ein Maschinenbaustudium ist nix gegen tausende von präventiv gewarteten Rollen. Nein im Ernst, es beteiligen sich an solchen Diskussionen ja auch Leute, die schon ein paar Jahre länger angeln und einiges an Rollen in der Hand gehabt haben. Es ist allerdings in der Tat so, dass die Komplexität der technischen Niveaus mit den Rollenklassen ansteigt. Der Hobbybastler an sich, dürfte sich bei einer Selbstwartung seiner Stella oder Fireblood ganz schön ins Knie schießen, bei einer vergleichsweise schlicht aufgebauten Rolle geht das natürlich. Nur mal so eine Randfrage - die Firma Spro dürfte ihren Rollenverkauf auch durch den Hype von einigen hier im AB ganz schön gesteigert haben. Was mich interessiert ist, ob die Rollen die als Reklamation getauscht worden sind auch in die Verkaufsstatistik eingehen? Das hieße ja z.B. bei dieser farblich ungewöhnlichen das vielmehr Rollen ausgeliefert worden sind, als sich jetzt beim Nutzer befinden. Weiß das jemand? Naja, ist auch nicht so wichtig.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Technisch ist der Airbail einfach eine ganze Klasse besser, auch als die dünndrähtigen Hochpreisrollenbügel oder die aus Knautschmetall von Quantum. Zudem zeigt die zunehmende Marktverbreitung von solchen Bügeln, dass die meisten Angler das gut finden müssen.



Das hat wohl im wesentlichen damit zu tun, dass soviele Daiwaderivate auf dem Markt sind. Mir ist heute meine Schnur zweimal beim Anschlag auf dem schönen fetten Airball hängengeblieben. Was dann passiert ist, das kann sich sicher jeder vorstellen. Detlef, was jetzt an diesem Schnurfangbügel besser sein soll, außer, dass er massiver aussieht als ein Shimpanskidrähtchen, das erklär doch mal. Sonst bist du doch auch eher gegen Leichtbau und mehr der Vertreter des Massiven. Mir ist noch nie so ein Hochpreisrollenbügel kaputtgegangen, allerdings falle ich damit auch nicht so oft hin.

Ich denke, dass ein ziemlich großer Teil der Kommunikations- aber auch inhaltlichen Probleme daraus entsteht, das einige fast jeden Tag angeln sind und dafür natürlich auch entsprechend ausgestattet sein wollen und andere sich eben mehr mit den theoretischen bzw. bastlerischen Aspekten unseres schönen Angelsports auseinanderetzen. Macht ja auch nix, jedem das seine.#h

Back to Topic: Mein Angelkumpel "Windmaster" hat sich vor rund vier Wochen eine obengenannte Mitchell zum Gufieren an der Elbe angeschafft. Nachdem sie recht intensiv gefischt wurde, ist sie hin.

Die würde ich eher nicht empfehlen, für den zweimaligen Besuch im Forellenpuff pro Jahr soll sie wohl denoch reichen.#6


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

nach dieser ganzen langen Diskussion habe ich mir mal die Caldia beim Bekannten (aber am Wasser) näher betrachtet. Und ich muß sagen ..... ich war doch sehr enttäuscht. Da hatte ich ein wenig mehr erwartet. 
Ob sie jetzt nun deutlich besser oder vergleichbar mit einer Ecusima ist, dafür fehlen mir mit beiden Rollen die Erfahrungswerte aber ich würde niemals meine ABU´s (80x, Sorön) gegen so eine Caldia tauschen. Da machen die ABU´s oder eine Ryobia Excia doch einen DEUTLICH besseren Eindruck. Sehr schlechte Wicklung und insgesamt erschien mir die Rolle ziemlich "preiswert". Da die Caldia auch um die 100,- € kostet wahr ich doch ziemlich überrascht. Ich hoffe die Infinitys sind eine ander Welt, da ich mir so eine noch zulegen wollte.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DRU (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Keine Sorge, die Inifnitys spielen da in einer ganz anderen Lige


----------



## Khaane (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



DRU schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die Inifnitys spielen da in einer ganz anderen Lige



Nur mit Vorsicht zu genießen, die Infinitys rufen Tacklesucht hervor. #6


----------



## DRU (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

und wie:m

Danach will man nichts "schlechteres" mehr kurbeln:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Vielleicht sollte man mal einen anderen Thread aufmachen...

Ich bin mit meiner Infinity nur begrenzt zufrieden. Nach einem halben Jahr läuft sie schon recht unsauber und das Schnurlaufröllchen wurde zwischendurch mal laut. Die Rolle ist nur im Süßwasser gefischt und trotzdem gibt es ähnliche Probleme wie seinerzeit mit der Capricorn. Offengestanden war das wohl die letzte Daiwarolle die ich gekauft habe, mit vergleichbaren Rollen von der Konkurrenz fahre ich besser.


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Kann zur Infinity nicht viel sagen, da ich diese bisher nur einieg Male zum Probekurbeln im Laden und ein paar Würfe mit der kombi vom Kollegen in der Hand hatte. Dort machte sie einen auf den ersten Blick guten Eindruck, natürlich wesentlich besser als die Caldia-X. Inwiefern die Flutluken die Haltbarkeit der Rolle auf Dauer beeinflussen hängt sicherlich auch vom Gebrauch ab. Ich staune aber immer wieder, welcher Dreck es innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren irgendwie in eine nahezu geschlossene Rolle schafft. Beim Spinnfischen meist noch garnicht so schlimm, sind davon vorallem die Rollen betroffen, die oft beim Ansitzangeln auf sandigem Boden eingesetzt werden. Trotz aller Vorsicht schafft es der Sand bei leichtem Wind irgendwie durch z:b. durch die Öffnungen der Spule, dort dann irgendwie an die Achse undbeim nächsten Kurbeln in die Rolle. Nicht viel, aber das läppert sich. Einige Rollen sind da empfindlich, von daher kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die "Flutluken" der Infinity der Haltbarkeit zumindest nicht zuträglich sind.

Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist immer eine Schwachstelle. Darüber rege ich mich schon garnicht mehr auf. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das früher oder später imemr den geist aufgeben kann, ganz egal, welcher Hersteller auf der Rolle steht. Durch gute, geschlossene Lager kann man zumindest die Haltbarkeit rapide verlängern. Der Austausch ist günstig und in 5 Minuten gemacht, das werte ich schon nicht mehr als "Schrauben". 
Mich regt nur auf, wenn von Werk aus minderwertige Kugellager verbaut werden oder wenn die verbauten Kugellager starken Schwankungen unterliegen. Denn ab Werk kann man ein funktionierendes Lager erwarten. Das dieses bei Verschleiß irgendwann seinen Geist aufgibt, kann ich verkraften.
Als Negativbeispiel darf man da ruhig die Arc-Modelle nennen. Ich persönlich hatte zwar bisher das Glück, noch keine Rolle mit einem werkseitig mangelhaftem Lager zu bekommen, aber man hört es doch immer wieder (z.B. Black Arc von vor ein paar Tagen).

@sundvogel
Mal in die Rolle reingeschaut, wie die von innen ausschaut?
Am gebrauchten Fett kann man mitunter eine Menge erkennen. Dreck und eben auch Abrieb wird vom Fett magisch angezogen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Das Schnurlaufröllchen ist immer eine Schwachstelle. Darüber rege ich mich schon garnicht mehr auf. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das früher oder später imemr den geist aufgeben kann, ganz egal, welcher Hersteller auf der Rolle steht.



Blödsinn. Es gibt durchaus Hersteller, die das Problem nicht haben. Das ist schon Daiwa und Nachbauten typisch. Früher oder später ist ja mal ne Ansage. Früh heißt für mich nach zwei Jahren harten Spinneinsatz vor Allem im Salzwasser und nicht nach zweimal angeln oder 2 Wochen. Ich habe Spinnrollen, bei denen ich noch nie das Röllchen gepflegt habe und die laufen 1a.

Wenn man 60,- Euro oder mehr für eine Rolle ausgibt, dann darf man erwarten, dass auch Pfennigteilchen länger als zweimal halten.

Was hier teilweise geschrieben wird ist echt arm. Es ist doch klar, das man bei Billigrollen keine Wunder erwarten darf. Der eine Hersteller spart am Lager der Kurbelaufnahme und der nächste am Schnurlaufröllchen bzw. bei der Montage.

Ich stelle mir bei euren Postings immer den 16-Jährigen Jungen vor, der freudestrahlend sein Geburtstagsgeschenk öffnet. Seine erste echte Spinnrolle mit Schnur dazu. Das erste was er feststellt, dass ist das die Rolle gerne mal die Schnur um den Bremsknopf wickelt. Ein leicht enttäuschtes Gesicht ist die Folge. Papa der nicht angelt, ruft einen Freund an, der Angler ist und der weiß auch nicht. Also ab zum Händler - der setzt ein zwei Scheibchen ein und schon funzt die Sache. Nachdem der Junge ein zweimal in der Tidenoste geangelt hat, macht sich beim einkurbeln ein häßliches Geräusch bemerkbar. Der Knabe ist mittlerweile schlauer geworden und sieht sich im AB um. Da bekommt er jede Menge Tipps u.a. auch den Tipp mit dem Lagertausch. Da er ja leider in Kleinkleckersdorf wohnt, ist das aber garnicht so einfach. Dazu kommt, dass er technisch eher die Null ist und sich völlig überfordert fühlt. Denoch erzählen ihm die ganze Zeit irgendwelche Pseudotheoriespezialisten, dass er da das Linke Ei von Wilfried Kolumbus hat.

Geht echt garnicht.



TRANSformator schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> Mal in die Rolle reingeschaut, wie die von innen ausschaut?
> Am gebrauchten Fett kann man mitunter eine Menge erkennen. Dreck und eben auch Abrieb wird vom Fett magisch angezogen.



Tatsächlich? Großartiger Tipp. Logisch habe ich das. Kein Dreck drin, was nun?


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Es gibt durchaus Hersteller, die das Problem nicht haben. Das ist schon Daiwa und Nachbauten typisch. Früher oder später ist ja mal ne Ansage. Früh heißt für mich nach zwei Jahren harten Spinneinsatz vor Allem im Salzwasser und nicht nach zweimal angeln oder 2 Wochen. Ich habe Spinnrollen, bei denen ich noch nie das Röllchen gepflegt habe und die laufen 1a.
> 
> Wenn man 60,- Euro oder mehr für eine Rolle ausgibt, dann darf man erwarten, dass auch Pfennigteilchen länger als zweimal halten.
> 
> ...



Ist da jemand mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden oder wird daheim von der besseren Hälfte so gebeutelt, dass er seinen Frust dann hier ablassen muss?
Oder möchtest du darauf hinaus, dass ich mit meinen 23 Jahren noch garnicht mitreden kann/darf? Kommt der Verstand und das Wissen etwa erst zeitgleich mit den ersten altersbedingten Wehwehchen? Da muss ich wohl was verpasst haben.....ich kenne 10 Jährige, denen ich auf vielen Gebieten mehr zutraue als dem Großteil der Ü40-Fraktion. Aber es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich so etwas erlebe.....wer weiß, vll reagiere ich ab einem gewissen Alter ähnlich "angeschossen", wenn mir ein junger Mann etwas erzählen will.

Falls du richtig gelesen hast:
Ich schrieb, dass ich persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass Schnurlaufröllchen imemr mal gerne kaputt gehen. Das sich das innerhalb der Preisklassen unterscheidet ist logisch. Die 10 € Rolle vom Lidl hat garnicht erst ein Lager, die 80 € Red Arc hat mittelmäßige Lager im Röllchen, die dazu auch noch großen Schwankungen unterliegen und bei einer Stella gibts eben bessere Lager, die halt auch länger halten.
Fakt ist aber, dass ne Stella und ähnliche Rollen nur Randerscheinungen bei deutschen Anglern sind. So konzentriert wie hier im Board findet man am Wasser nur selten so viele Highender. Scheinbar leben einige hier in ihrer eigenen Welt und nehmen garnicht mehr wahr, dass im realen Leben am Wasser selbst eine Arc schon zu den besseren Rollen gehört. 90 % der Angler an den Gewässern wissen garnicht, was ne Infinity oder Stella überhaupt ist. Ich versuche mit meiner Aussage möglichst die breite Masse zu treffen. und bei der breiten Masse ist das Schnurlaufröllchen eben oft ein Problem. Wenn du das noch nciht erlebt haben solltest, empfehle ich dir mal, dich auch mit Anglern zu unterhalten, bei denen an der Rute nicht schon aus der Entfernung eine hochpreisige Shimano hängt. Und das ist die Mehrzahl. 
Deshalb rege ich persönlich mich über Lagerdefekte am Schnurlaufröllchen nicht mehr auf. Mehr habe ich nicht geschrieben. Übrigens habe ich Lagerdefekte auch schon an Rollen über 200 € gehabt. uner anderem von Shimano (davon gabs/gibts in meinem Haushalt eben auch einige).
Die Infinty ist in meinen Augen auch eine hochpreisige Rolle, wenn dort gehäuft Probleme mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen auftreten sollten, ist das auch nicht das erste Mal....es ist eben nicht alle Gold was glänzt.




sundvogel schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Großartiger Tipp. Logisch habe ich das. Kein Dreck drin, was nun?



Was soll ich dazu sagen? Mal ganz ehrlich, was soll das? Ich könnte darauf jetzt wieder fragen, ob du mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden bist oder daheim Ärger hast, aber das lasse ich mal.

Du hast lediglich geschrieben, dass deine Infinity nicht so läuft, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast und das es da Laufprobleme gibt. Mehr schreibst du dazu nicht.
Daraufhin frage ich dich aus Interesse wie das Fett aussieht und du reagierst wie von der Nadel gestochen...... Gehts noch?

Mittlerweile gehts einigen hier agrnicht mehr um das, was geschrieben wurde, sondern nur noch um persönliche Differenzen. Da werden alte Threads durchwühlt und daraus bestimmte Sachen gepflückt und so zusammen gebastelt, dass man es dem anderen dann vorwerfen kann.
Zum Alter hatte ich oben ja bereits etwas geschrieben.
Schade, gerade bei Menschen in deinem Alter sollte man doch davon ausgehen können, dass diese sich nicht mehr auf das Niveau herablassen.
Ich als gerade 23-jähriger versuche imemr sachlich zu bleiben, gehe aber gern in diese Richtung mit, wenn andere damit anfangen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Nochmal Blödsinn. Ich habe keine Stella. Alle Füße stehen richtig, die Midlife-Crisis ist nicht in Sicht und von Beziehungsproblemen bin ich weit entfernt.

Wir reden hier über Spinnrollen. Punkt. Um ein vernünftiges, langlebiges Produkt zu bekommen muß man sicher keine 400-500 Tacken ausgeben, da geht auch deutlich weniger. Natürlich schaut man bei Problemen in so ein Röllchen rein, aber nicht jeder versucht anschließend den Eindruck zu erwecken, er sei Herr Oberschlau. 

Wie alt du bist ist mir lattenzack. Blödsinn bleibt Blödsinn.

Achja, das Fett sieht immer noch gut aus.


----------



## Khaane (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man mal einen anderen Thread aufmachen...
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner Infinity nur begrenzt zufrieden. Nach einem halben Jahr läuft sie schon recht unsauber und das Schnurlaufröllchen wurde zwischendurch mal laut. Die Rolle ist nur im Süßwasser gefischt und trotzdem gibt es ähnliche Probleme wie seinerzeit mit der Capricorn. Offengestanden war das wohl die letzte Daiwarolle die ich gekauft habe, mit vergleichbaren Rollen von der Konkurrenz fahre ich besser.



Hört sich interessant an, konnte die Rolle ja nur sehr kurz fischen - Genauer 1 x mal, dann war sie hin.

Da wie ich dich kenne, die Infi bei dir sehr häufig zum Einsatz kam, sind deine Praxiserfahrungen mit der Rolle nachvollziehbarer.

Läuft die Rolle bei dir sehr rauh, d.h. man merkt das "Ineinandergreifen" der Zähne, besser bekannt als Kaffeemühle?

So lief meine Infi nämlich, trotz Komplettreinigung, weshalb ich sie umgetauscht habe - Der Grund ist mir schleierhaft.|kopfkrat

Die Pilkrolle meines Kollegen (Procaster) zeigt genau das gleiche Phänomen auf, obwohl sie pfleglich behandelt wurde - Läuft ebenfalls rauh, bzw. man spürt das Getriebe beim Kurbeln.

Hier hat ne Komplettwartung auch nichts gebracht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Khaane schrieb:


> Da wie ich dich kenne, die Infi bei dir sehr häufig zum Einsatz kam, sind deine Praxiserfahrungen mit der Rolle nachvollziehbarer.
> 
> Läuft die Rolle bei dir sehr rauh, d.h. man merkt das "Ineinandergreifen" der Zähne, besser bekannt als Kaffeemühle?
> 
> ...



Nee, die Rolle läuft prinzipiell ok. Da ist mit den Kaffemühlen nicht zu vergleichen. Allerdings hatte ich Sonntag Paulys Fireblood in der Hand und das war gar kein Vergleich. Gerrits Rolle lief soviel sanfter als meine...

Nun ja da standen wir da und nach meinem ersten Zander fing das Schnurlaufröllchen an Krach zu machen. Ich habe ein wenig Öl drangemacht und dann ginge es wieder. Der Witz ist, dass ich noch keine Rolle so gepflegt habe wie die. Vor ein paar Wochen hat Gerrit mich schon ausgelacht, weil ich das SL-Röllchen nach dem Fischen geölt habe. Eigens dafür habe ich immer Öl in der Tasche. Nachdem ich seinerzeit von der Capricorn so enttäuscht war, war dieses jetzt mein letzter Versuch mit Daiwa.


----------



## TRANSformator (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nochmal Blödsinn. Ich habe keine Stella. Alle Füße stehen richtig, die Midlife-Crisis ist nicht in Sicht und von Beziehungsproblemen bin ich weit entfernt.
> 
> Wir reden hier über Spinnrollen. Punkt. Um ein vernünftiges, langlebiges Produkt zu bekommen muß man sicher keine 400-500 Tacken ausgeben, da geht auch deutlich weniger. Natürlich schaut man bei Problemen in so ein Röllchen rein, aber nicht jeder versucht anschließend den Eindruck zu erwecken, er sei Herr Oberschlau.
> 
> ...



Blödsinn liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Indem du meine Ausführungen auf großkotzige Art gleich zweimal als Blödsinn bezeichnest, zeigst du doch sehr deutlich, wer sich hier als Herr Oberschlau darstellt. Das bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Ich habe weder deine noch sonstige Ausführungen hier als Blödsinn abgetan, weil ich das als rotzfrech und unhöflich erachte. Obwohl ich in einigen Punkten anderer Meinung bin, weise ich immer wieder darauf hin, dass jedem seine Meinung zu steht. Ich würde eine andere Meinung nie als Blödsinn hinstellen, weil ich Respekt vor dieser Meinung habe und sie toleriere. Es gibt für jede Meinung Gründe, auch wenn ich diese im ersten Moment vll nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Ich weiß bis jetzt nicht, wieso dich mein Posting mit der Frage nach dem Fettzustand so aus der Haut fahren lässt....
Aus welchen Gründen auch immer hast du damit sehr deutlich gezeigt, dass du ein unbequemer und unhöflicher Diskussionspartner bist, sobald jemand deine Position nicht mitgeht.

Nochmal zum Schnurlaufröllchen:
Probleme kanns dabei immer geben.... mit deiner Aussage, dass es Hersteller gibt, die das Problem nicht haben, pauschalisierst du. Bei jedem Hersteller treten diese Probleme auf, bei einem eben nur mehr und beim anderen weniger. Ich habe hochpreisige Rollen von Shimano mit kaputten Lagern gesehen und auf der anderen Seite kenn ich billige Rollen, die mit Ranzlagern seit Jahren funktionieren. Nenn mir nen Hersteller und dessen Rollenmodelle für die breite Masse (d.h. bezahlbar), bei denen diese Probleme nicht auftreten können?


----------



## Algon (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Bei jedem Hersteller treten diese Probleme auf,


Nein, bei Germania nicht.|supergri

MfG Algon


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mark ist einer der besten Rutenbauer die ich kenne. Seine sorgfältigen, technisch sauberen und super abgestimmten Aufbauten sind eine Augenweide und ein Genuß beim Fischen. Seine Arbeiten sind mehr als proffessionell, zumindest, wenn der Standard durch die Profis festgelegt wird. Detlef, dein Angriff geht hier total am Ziel vorbei.


Halt stopp mal Uli:
Seiner, er greift an, hier zu ganz unpassenden Sachen, versucht sich was zurechtzudrehen, wobei ich nichtmal verstehe, was er davon haben will, und dann ist es noch extrem OT - es geht hier um Low-Cost Einsteiger Rollen und ihre Vorteile, nicht um Ruten. Und das hat er verbockt ... :g 

Da beißt die Maus keinen hunderstel mm ab.

Ich glaub, ich muss da aber mal ne ernste Runde PN mit ihm einlegen ... lustig finde ich so einen Blödsinn nun wahrlich nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Detlef, was jetzt an diesem Schnurfangbügel besser sein soll, außer, dass er massiver aussieht als ein Shimpanskidrähtchen, das erklär doch mal. Sonst bist du doch auch eher gegen Leichtbau und mehr der Vertreter des Massiven. Mir ist noch nie so ein Hochpreisrollenbügel kaputtgegangen, allerdings falle ich damit auch nicht so oft hin.


Das ist aber eigentlich ganz einfach und naheliegend, habe gerade heute mal mit einem dünnen Stella-Draht verglichen: 
Der Airbail federt nicht in sich, der dünne Drahtbügel federt um etliches in sich. Das kann man ganz leicht nachprüfen. 

Das ist genau vergleichbar wie mit dem Kurbelspiel an der Rolle - erinnere nur an TP-FB: Den einen nervt da ein Wackel und Rückweg kollossal, andere schauen drüber weg. Und das ist dann eben so, dagegen sage ich nichts, wenn jemand damit gut klar kommt. Das ist Vielfalt. Dass dieser Unterschied aber besteht, merklich und messbar ist, das ist einfach ein Fakt.
Und die dürfen frei genannt werden, auch wenn jemand sie nicht für sonderlich hervorstechend hält. :g

Zudem gibt es noch einen merklichen Unterschied bei der Bügelausladung. Da sind einige Shimanos wie die TP-XT-RA auch schon negativ aufgefallen. Wenn der rotierende Bügel nämlich gegen die Finger eines vorne greifenden Anglers gegenschlägt, und sei es nur manchmal, eben ganz knapp, dann ist das blöd. Auch wenn der Mittelgreifer das gar nicht bemerken tut. 

Wenn er dann von sich gibt "Was hat der andere bloß?", dann ist es entweder Spaß - das wäre gut , oder einfach nur Ignoranz und Selbstzentriertheit.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Detlef ich weiß, aber mein Eindruck war, dass du Mark als oberflächlichen Schnellschuster bezeichnet hast und das ist wirklich Blödsinn, das weißt du auch. Schieben wir es mal auf die Hitze des Gefechts und lassen es gut sein.

Essenz dieses Threads ist wohl die Rollenempfehlung und die ist ja erstaunlicherweise einheitlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Ja, das ist wohl so passiert ...



sundvogel schrieb:


> Essenz dieses Threads ist wohl die Rollenempfehlung und die ist ja erstaunlicherweise einheitlich.


Gerade mit der Schnellerfahrung von Windmaster zu der einen Type wird es dann ja rund.  #6


----------



## Experte8 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Kurze Frage an die Experten: Die Ecusima wird ja überall gelobt. Viele sagen Sie sei baugleich mit der Spro Passion. Kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass ihr diese dann auch ohne Einschränkung empfehlen würdet?Worin besteht(außer der Name) der Unterschied zwischen den Rollen?


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Experte8 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Experten: Die Ecusima wird ja überall gelobt. Viele sagen Sie sei baugleich mit der Spro Passion. Kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass ihr diese dann auch ohne Einschränkung empfehlen würdet?Worin besteht(außer der Name) der Unterschied zwischen den Rollen?



Ob man bei Rollen für 35 € von Empfehlungen ohne jegliche Einschränkung reden kann, ist so eine Sache. Irgendwo sind da schon Beschränkungen. Besser ausgedrückt würde ich sagen, dass die Ecusima *bei dem Preis* ohne Einschränkungen zu empfehlen ist und die breite Masse der Anglerschaft mit der Rolle glücklich werden würde.
Das gilt so weit auch für die Passion, die nahezu baugleich ist. Zu beachten ist, dass es die Passion auch als Heckbremser gibt, mit der Ecusima kannst du nur die Frontbremsversion der Passion vergleichen. Unterschiede gibts am Kurbelknauf und kleinen Details wie z.B. der Spule. Die Ecusima verfügt eine Titan-Abwurfkante, die Passion nicht. Die Oberfläche des Bodys ist leicht anders, deswegen unterscheidet sich das gewicht um ein paar Gramm.
Evtl. zu beachten ist noch die Vermutung, dass die Fettung und Qualitätskontrolle bei Spro schelchter als bei Ryobi ist, weshalb es von Spro mehr Gurkenmodelle auf dem Markt geben soll. Diese Vermutung resultiert aus den Vergleichen zwischen Ryobi Zauber und den Spro Arcs. Meiner Meinung nach aber Quatsch, die Zauber-Rollen, die ich bisher in den Fingern hatte, waren gleich gut bzw. schlecht wie die Arcs gefettet. Ob das bei der Passion/Ecusima zutrifft oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Da der Preis beider Rollen jedoch nahezu identisch ist, würde ich immer die Ecusima wählen, da diese über ein kleines Ausstattungs-Plus verfügt.

Gruß

Edit: Übrigens gibts noch mehr Geschwister.....WFT Braidspin und Tubertini Sirio


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

An meiner Float-Rute hängt eine Passion und ich finde da kann man sehr schön mit fischen.
Gute Bremse, gute Schnurverlegung, anständiger Preis.
Ich würde allerdings für alle dieser Gut/Günstig-Rollen den Live-Einkauf vorziehen, wo man die Rolle gut testen kann. Wegen der letzten 3 oder 5 Euro im Online-Shop kaufen geht wohl auch öfter mal schief. Wohl auch, weil über den Absatzweg viele Rollen verkauft werden die für den Laden zu schlecht sind.


----------



## TRANSformator (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> An meiner Float-Rute hängt eine Passion und ich finde da kann man sehr schön mit fischen.
> Gute Bremse, gute Schnurverlegung, anständiger Preis.
> Ich würde allerdings für alle dieser Gut/Günstig-Rollen den Live-Einkauf vorziehen, wo man die Rolle gut testen kann. Wegen der letzten 3 oder 5 Euro im Online-Shop kaufen geht wohl auch öfter mal schief. Wohl auch, weil über den Absatzweg viele Rollen verkauft werden die für den Laden zu schlecht sind.



Wegen eigenen Erfahrungen und Erahrungen wie deiner mit der Ecusima/Passion habe ich die Ecusima eben noch in einem anderen Thread zum Forellenfischen empfohlen. Bei einem Preis von 30 € lohnt sich das Rechnen um die letzten 3 € auch meiner Meinung nach nicht. Live befummeln ist eh immer schöner..... Online bestell ich nur, wenn der Preisvorteil entscheidend ist oder ich die nächste Bezugsquelle zu weit von mir weg wäre. Gerade ärger ich mich auch wieder darüber.
Habe eine Rute bei As...ri bestellt, weil der Preis echt unschlagbar war, nun hatte die Rute einen Qualitätsmangel und wurde deswegen reklamiert.....Nachdem die Rute jetzt über eine Woche unterwegs ist, habe ich aus Interesse mal angerufen und gefragt, wann ich mit der neuen Lieferung rechnen kann. Als Antwort bekam ich, dass eine Retoure mindestens 2 Wochen dauert....:c. Was zum Teufel machen die da. Bei Askari wird eh nicht repariert...ich bezwifel sogar, dass sich die Mängel jemand ernsthaft anguckt. Ich kann damit leben, auch wenn ich die Rute in den letzten und kommenden Tagen gern benutzt hätte, aber selbst für einen Onlinekauf dauert das schon recht lange. Im Laden vor Ort hätte ich das wahrscheinlichs chneller geregelt bekommen, dafür hätte ich in dem Fall leider das doppelte zahlen müsen. Also warte ich wohl lieber die 2 Wochen.

Gruß


----------



## danir (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

So,

die Rolle ist jetzt bestellt und wird Mitte nächster Woche bei mir ankommen. Allerdings ist es keine der beiden Threadrollen geworden, sondern die metallene Schwester der Ecusima: die Blue Arc 8300.

Ich werde sie wahrscheinlich mit geflochtener Schnur bespulen. Hat diese eigentlich Nachteile gegenüber der monofilen? (außer natürlich der Preis?

und:

Darf ich sobald in ich einen Angelverein eintrete und den DAV Beitrag bezahle, jedes DAV Gewässer beangeln?

Gruß


----------



## Khaane (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*

Glückwunsch zur Rolle - Ist ne sehr schöne Rolle.

Geflochtene hat deutlich weniger bis keine Dehnung i. Vgl. zur Mono, anfälliger für Perücken, Knoten kriegt man nicht mehr rausgetüdelt.

Dafür ist sie im Durchmesser bei gleicher Tragkraft dünner, durch die geringe Dehnung besseren Köderkontakt, kein Memoryeffekt etc.

Fürs Spinnfischen definitiv besser, kommt aber immer auf die Anwendung an. 

Wenn du Verbandsmitglied bist, dann darfst du soweit ich weiss garkein Gewässer frei beangeln, außer offene Gewässer wie einige Elbabschnitte.

Du hast lediglich den Vorteil, dass du an Jahreskarten für Flüsse etc. kommst - Die werden ohne DAV-Mitgliedschaft nicht ausgegeben. 

Bin da aber nur in groben Zügen informiert.


----------



## Khaane (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mitchell 300XGe vs. Ryobi Ecusima*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> jedes DAV-Gewässer deines Bundeslandes



Also kann  man auch als passives Mitglied eines Vereins, lediglich Mitglied im DAV auch die Gewässer des jeweiligen Landesverbands kostenlos beangeln?

Das wusste ich noch garnicht und es wurde auch nirgends seitens der Verantwortlichen was erwähnt? ;+

Wo finde ich eine Liste mit den befischbaren Gewässern für Schleswig-Holstein?


----------

